# الغضب الإلهي وتقويم النفس - خبرة نمو وتربية النفس التي سمعت الدعوة الإلهية واستجابت بالإيمان



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*الغضب الإلهي وتقويم النفس*​ *غضب الله الأبوي*
*
*​




​
*سلام في محبة الله الأبوية*​ أردت أن نشترك معاً في معرفة الله الحقيقية من جهة تربيته وتقويمه لنا نحن الذين آمنا به فصرنا ابناء لنا الوعد بالحياة الأبدية، ومن خلال خبرة الإخفاق في الطريق الروحي والعودة للحياة القديمة ومن ثم التأديب الأبوي الذي لله لرد الابناء لوضعهم الأول، أردت ان اٌقدم خبرة حقيقية تذوقتها على المستوى الشخصي وأقدمها كما هي في دراسة سريعة (حسب الكتاب المقدس وإعلان الإنجيل) عن أبوة الله من ناحية عملية للبنيان وتقويم نفوسنا.
 *وقد سبق وتم كتابة الموضوع في المنتدى كما تم رفعه*​ بصيغة PDF كتاب تحت رقم [(1) الغضب الإلهي وتقويم النفس – 23 يوليو 2017] وقد عدلته مرة أخرى وأضعه الآن بين أيديكم بتاريخ اليوم (7/9/2018) ليكون شهادة خبرة عملية لكل من يُريد أن تُبنى حياته بنياناً روحياً سليماً حسب مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن الذي للنفس، لنوال الحياة الأبدية حسب التدبير المُعلن لنا في المسيح الرب ف ملء الزمان.
*وأضعه هنا في المنتدى*​ ليكون متاحاً للقراءة بشكل مباشر مع وضع لنك جديد للتحميل بصيغة PDF لمن يحب أن يحمله على جهازه الشخصي، طالباً من إلهنا الصالح أن يجعلنا نثبت في طريق البرّ ونحيا بالتقوى ثابتين في شخصه أغصان حيه تأتي بثمر كثير حسب قوة بذار كلماته التي يزرعها فينا حسب صلاحه.

*لتحميل الكتاب بصيغة PDF
أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*الغضب الإلهي وتقويم النفس*​ *غضب الله الأبوي*​ 
   + وتعلَّق إسرائيل ببعل فغور فحمي غضب الرب على إسرائيل؛ فحمي غضب الرب على إسرائيل فدفعهم بأيدي ناهبين نهبوهم، باعهم بيد أعدائهم، حولهم ولم يقدروا بعد على الوقوف أمام أعدائهم؛ فحمي غضب الرب على إسرائيل وأتاههم في البرية أربعين سنة حتى فني كل الجيل الذي فعل الشرّ في عيني الرب؛ فهوذا أنتم قد قمتم عوضاً عن آبائكم، تربية أُناس خطاة، لكي تزيدوا أيضاً حمو غضب الرب على إسرائيل – وَهَا أَنْتُمْ نِتَاجُ تَرْبِيَةِ قَوْمٍ خُطَاةٍ، تَرْتَكِبُونَ وِزْرَ آبَائِكُمْ، لِتَزِيدُوا مِنْ شِدَّةِ غَضَبِهِ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ.  (قضاة 2: 14؛ عدد 25: 3؛ 32: 13، 14)
  *              + ملامح الغضب الإلهي من خلال الآيات السابقة +*​  *(نظرة سريعة على ملامح الغضب الإلهي ونتيجته وغرضه)*​    قبل أن نوضح معنى الغضب، ينبغي أن ننظر للآيات السابقة التي توضح سبب وجود الغضب الظاهر في التخلي عن شعب إسرائيل الذي اختاره الله ليكون سفيراً أميناً لشخصه العظيم وسط الشعوب، فأسباب الغضب هنا: (تعلَّق إسرائيل ببعل فغور؛ تربية أُناس خُطاة) فالموضوع هو عبادة الأصنام عوضاً عن الإله الحي الذي عرفوه وتلامسوا معه في واقع معجزات حدثت أمام أعينهم صدقوها فآمنوا به، وسمعوا لموسى وقطعوا عهداً في البرية أنهم سيطيعون الله ويحيون بالوصايا وخاصة التي تقول: للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد، لذلك يقول في سفر هوشع، ليُظهر نتيجة ما فعله شعب إسرائيل، وهو يوضح ملامح طبيعة التأديب القاسي بسبب غلاظة القلب وعناد شعب أصر إصراراً على الخيانة وبسببها انطلق في طريق الخطايا والفجور التي تعبر عن سلطان الظلمة التي ملكت على شعب الله الحي [*أَفْعَالُهُمْ* لاَ تَدَعُهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى إِلَهِهِمْ لأَنَّ رُوحَ الزِّنَى فِي بَاطِنِهِمْ وَهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الرَّبَّ – هوشع 5: 4] فوقع تحت دائرة الغضب:

   + اِسْمَعُوا قَوْلَ الرَّبِّ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: إِنَّ لِلرَّبِّ مُحَاكَمَةً مَعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ أَمَانَةَ وَلاَ إِحْسَانَ وَلاَ مَعْرِفَةَ اللَّهِ فِي الأَرْضِ. لَعْنٌ وَكَذِبٌ وَقَتْلٌ وَسِرْقَةٌ وَفِسْقٌ. يَعْتَنِفُونَ وَدِمَاءٌ تَلْحَقُ دِمَاءً. لِذَلِكَ تَنُوحُ الأَرْضُ وَيَذْبُلُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَأَسْمَاكِ الْبَحْرِ أَيْضاً تَنْتَزِعُ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ يُحَاكِمْ أَحَدٌ وَلاَ يُعَاتِبْ أَحَدٌ. وَشَعْبُكَ كَمَنْ يُخَاصِمُ كَاهِناً. فَتَتَعَثَّرُ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيَتَعَثَّرُ أَيْضاً النَّبِيُّ مَعَكَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَأَنَا أَخْرِبُ أُمَّكَ. قَدْ هَلَكَ شَعْبِي مِنْ عَدَمِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ رَفَضْتَ الْمَعْرِفَةَ أَرْفُضُكَ أَنَا حَتَّى لاَ تَكْهَنَ لِي.وَلأَنَّكَ نَسِيتَ شَرِيعَةَ إِلَهِكَ أَنْسَى أَنَا أَيْضاً بَنِيكَ. عَلَى حَسْبَمَا كَثُرُوا هَكَذَا أَخْطَأُوا إِلَيَّ فَأُبْدِلُ كَرَامَتَهُمْ بِهَوَانٍ. يَأْكُلُونَ خَطِيَّةَ شَعْبِي وَإِلَى إِثْمِهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَ نُفُوسَهُمْ. فَيَكُونُ كَمَا الشَّعْبُ هَكَذَا الْكَاهِنُ. *وَأُعَاقِبُهُمْ عَلَى طُرُقِهِمْ وَأَرُدُّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ*. فَيَأْكُلُونَ وَلاَ يَشْبَعُونَ وَيَزْنُونَ وَلاَ يَكْثُرُونَ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ تَرَكُوا عِبَادَةَ الرَّبِّ. اَلزِّنَى وَالْخَمْرُ وَالسُّلاَفَةُ تَخْلِبُ الْقَلْبَ. شَعْبِي يَسْأَلُ خَشَبَهُ وَعَصَاهُ تُخْبِرُهُ لأَنَّ رُوحَ الزِّنَى قَدْ أَضَلَّهُمْ فَزَنُوا مِنْ تَحْتِ إِلَهِهِمْ. يَذْبَحُونَ عَلَى رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ وَيُبَخِّرُونَ عَلَى التِّلاَلِ تَحْتَ الْبَلُّوطِ وَاللُّبْنَى وَالْبُطْمِ لأَنَّ ظِلَّهَا حَسَنٌ! لِذَلِكَ تَزْنِي بَنَاتُكُمْ وَتَفْسِقُ كَنَّاتُكُمْ. (هوشع 4: 1 – 13)

   وطبعاً من خلال هذا السفر نجد أن الله عاقب شعب إسرائيل بالتخلي، أي بالمعنى الكتابي الشهير: [حول وجهه عنهم]، تركهم لشر أفعالهم، وطبيعة الشر يأكل نفسه ويهلك صاحبه
   [يَذْهَبُونَ بِغَنَمِهِمْ وَبَقَرِهِمْ لِيَطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ *وَلاَ يَجِدُونَهُ*. قَدْ *تَنَحَّى* عَنْهُمْ؛ لا تحجب وجهك عني، لا تخيب بسخط عبدك، قد كنت عوني فلا ترفضني ولا تتركني يا إله خلاصي؛ تحجب وجهك فترتاع، تنزع أرواحها فتموت وإلى ترابها تعود] (هوشع 4: 6؛ مزمور 27: 9؛ 104: 29).
  *وبالطبع لا يُخفى علينا الغرض الحقيقي من هذا التأديب القاسي:* 
​أَذْهَبُ وَأَرْجِعُ إِلَى مَكَانِي حَتَّى يُجَازَوْا وَيَطْلُبُوا وَجْهِي. فِي ضِيقِهِمْ يُبَكِّرُونَ إِلَيَّ (قائلين) *هَلُمَّ نَرْجِعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ* لأَنَّهُ هُوَ افْتَرَسَ فَيَشْفِينَا، ضَرَبَ فَيَجْبِرُنَا، يُحْيِينَا بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يُقِيمُنَا، فَنَحْيَا أَمَامَهُ. لِنَعْرِفْ فَلْنَتَتَبَّعْ لِنَعْرِفَ الرَّبَّ. خُرُوجُهُ يَقِينٌ كَالْفَجْرِ. يَأْتِي إِلَيْنَا كَالْمَطَرِ. كَمَطَرٍ مُتَأَخِّرٍ يَسْقِي الأَرْضَ. (هوشع 5: 15، 6: 1 – 3)​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*+ تعريف الغضب ما بين الإنسان والله +*​  *يُعرَّف الغضب (بالنسبة للإنسان) *​على أنّه عدم القدرة على السيطرة على الانفعالات النفسية بسبب الضغط العصبي كنتيجة للغيظ والحنق، وذلك نتيجة للتعرض لمشكلة ما أو موقفٍ ما ضَغط على نفسية الشخص فأثار أعصابه، وبخاصة لو هناك تعدي على الكرامة بإهانة مقصودة، وتختلف درجة ثورة الغضب من شخص لآخر ومن حالة لأُخرى، وذلك حسب الموقف نفسه والدرجة الانفعالية في طبيعة الإنسان.
 *أما تعريف الغضب الإلهي حسب إعلان الكتاب المقدس *​فهو مختلف تماماً عن التعريف السابق بل ولا يَمُّت له بصله، لأنه محصور في طبيعة قداسته وبره الخاص، وهذا ظاهر في دور الغضب الإلهي في العهد القديم، لأن كثيراً ما يتم وصف الله على أساس أنه إله غيور، ويُمكن أن يوصف غضبه بعبارات صارمة مثل:
   + حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه ويرجفهم بغيظه؛ لذلك أُزلزل السماوات وتتزعزع الأرض من مكانها في سخط رب الجنود وفي يوم حمو غضبه؛ هوذا اسم الرب يأتي من بعيد، غضبه مشتعل، والحريق عظيم، شفتاه ممتلئتان سخطاً، ولسانه كنارٍ آكلة. ونفخته كنهر غامر يبلغ إلى الرقبة، لغربلة الأمم بغربال السوء، وعلى فكوك الشعوب رسن مُضل. (مزمور 2: 5؛ أشعياء 13: 13؛ 30: 17 – 28)​    وذلك لأن غضب الرب يُعبِّر دائماً عن قداسته وبره المُطلق، وهو يُشير إلى طبيعته الشخصية من جهة روح الأبوة المتسعة للغاية والتي لا نقدر أن نصل لمنتهاها، فطرقه بعيدة عن الاستقصاء، لذلك لن نعي اتساع محبته الحقيقية والتي تجعله يُظهر إعلان غضب أبوته من قوة المحبة الفائقة التي لهُ من نحونا، لأن طبيعته محبة خالصة، وبناء على ذلك ينبغي أن نعلم أن الله ليس بثائر أو غضوب على الناس لأنه لا يُريد أن يُهلك أحداً، وهو بطيء الغضب جداً [الرب، الرب، إله رحيم ورؤوف، بطيء الغضب وكثير الإحسان والوفاء؛ مزقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم وارجعوا إلى الرب إلهكم لأنه رؤوف رحيم، بطيء الغضب، وكثير الرأفة، ويندم على الشرّ (لا يُسَرُّ بالعقاب) (خروج 34: 6؛ يوئيل 2: 13)] ولا يُعلن غضبة بسهولة، إلا بعد أن يفيض كأس عصيان الإنسان، فالله ليس له جهاز عصبي مثلنا لكي ينفعل مثل انفعالاتنا الطفولية، لأن الله روح وليس مثل الإنسان، لكن بسبب طبيعة نقاوته فأنه يُظهر غضبة على الأعمال التي تُصيب الإنسان بالضرر البالغ في قتل ضميره وتشويه طبعه وخروجه عن طبيعته الإنسانية المخلوقة على صورة الله ومثاله، وميل قلبه الخفي لعبودية الخطية بعدم طاعة الله والحياة بوصاياه في عدم ثقة في شخصه القدوس، والتي بدورها تؤدي بالتالي لعدم الخضوع له، فينساق للموت بسهولة ويفقد كل كنز قلبه المذخر فيه وجمال بهاء المجد الإلهي وينطفأ نور ذهنه.
 v هكذا فعل آباؤكم حين أرسلتهم من قادش برنيع لينظروا الأرض. صعدوا إلى وادي أشكول ونظروا الأرض وصدوا قلوب بني إسرائيل عن دخول الأرض التي أعطاهم الرب. فحمي غضب الرب في ذلك اليوم وأقسم قائلاً: لن يرى الناس الذين صعدوا من مصر من ابن عشرين سنة فصاعداً الأرض التي أقسمت لإبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب لأنهم لم يتبعوني تماماً.                                                                             (عدد 32: 8 – 11)​ v لذلك كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم كما في الاسخاط يوم التجربة في القفر. حيث جربني آباؤكم، *اختبروني وأبصروا أعمالي* أربعين سنة. لذلك مقت ذلك الجيل وقلتُ انهم دائماً يضلون في قلوبهم ولكنهم لم يعرفوا سبلي. حتى أقسمت في غضبي لن يدخلوا راحتي؛ ولمن أقسم لن يدخلوا راحته إلا للذين *لم**يُطيعوا*. (عبرانيين 3: 7 – 11، 18)​ v ويقول جميع الأمم لماذا فعل الرب هكذا بهذه الأرض، لماذا حمو هذا الغضب العظيم! فيقولون: لأنهم تركوا عهد الرب إله آبائهم الذي قطعه معهم حين أخرجهم من أرض مصر. وذهبوا وعبدوا آلهة أُخرى وسجدوا لها، آلهة لم يعرفوها ولا قسمت لهم. فاشتعل غضب الرب على تلك الأرض حتى جلب عليها كل اللعنات المكتوبة في هذا السفر. واستأصلهم الرب من أرضهم بغضب وسخط وغيظ عظيم، وألقاهم إلى أرض أُخرى (السبي) كما في هذا اليوم.                       (خطاب موسى الثالث تثنية 29: 24 – 28)​v وأقام الرب قضاة فخلصوهم من يد ناهبيهم. ولقضاتهم أيضاً *لم يسمعوا*، بل زنوا وراء آلهة أُخرى وسجدوا لها، *حادوا سريعاً* عن الطريق التي سار بها آباؤهم لسمع وصايا الرب، لم يفعلوا هكذا. وحينما أقام الرب لهم قضاة كان الرب مع القاضي وخلَّصهم من يد أعدائهم كل أيام القاضي، لأن الرب ندم (الأصح في الترجمة = يُشْفِقُ pity נחם وليس ندم وهي تأتي في أصل معناها يُشفق لراحة، بمعنى أنه يرتاح في الإشفاق) من أجل أنينهم بسبب مضايقيهم وزاحميهم.​   وعند موت القاضي كانوا يرجعون *ويفسدون أكثر من آبائهم*، بالذهاب وراء آلهة أُخرى ليعبدوها ويسجدوا لها، *لم يكفوا عن أفعالهم وطريقهم القاسية*. فحمي غضب الرب على إسرائيل وقال: من أجل أن هذا الشعب قد *تعدوا عهدي* الذي أوصيت به آباءهم، *ولم يسمعوا لصوتي*. فأنا أيضاً لا أعود أطرد إنساناً من أمامهم من الأمم الذين تركهم يشوع عند موته. لكي *امتحن بهم إسرائيل أيحفظون طريق الرب ليسلكوا بها* كما حفظها آباؤهم أم لا. فترك الرب أولئك الأمم ولم يطردهم سريعاً ولم يدفعهم بيد يشوع.                                                                                    (قضاة 2: 16 – 23)​ v لذلك سمع الرب فغضب واشتعلت نار في يعقوب وسخط أيضاً، صعد على إسرائيل. لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بالله ولم يتكلوا على خلاصه.                               (مزمور 78: 21 – 22)​    فغضب الله (المعلن على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم) يُعتبر رد فعل مُناسب لطريقة حياة الناس وسلوكهم في حياتهم الشخصية الحاضرة لأنها تأثر في مستقبلهم والأجيال القادمة، بل وتمتد – أيضاً – للحياة الآتية فيمكثوا في الهلاك الأبدي تحت الدينونة في المكان المعد لإبليس ملائكته.
 v ثم يقول أيضاً للذين عن اليسار: اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المُعدة لإبليس وملائكته (أعوانه).                                                                   (متى 25: 41)​  *وطبعاً لا بُدَّ من أن يُظهر الله ما هي نتيجة الخطية وفعلها المُدمر للنفس، *​لأن الاستمرار فيها يُقسي القلب ويُدمر ملكات النفس الروحية إذ تُربكها وتُصيبها بشلل روحي عظيم وتُهلكها أبدياً، لأن لا بُدَّ من أن يرى شعبه الخاص عقوبتها الظاهرة أمام أعينهم، لأن أن لم يرى الإنسان نتيجة مرض الخطية المؤدي للموت فعلياً فأنه لن يكف عنها وسيعتبر أن أمرها بسيط للغاية، لذلك نرى نتيجة أفعال الخطية التي ظهرت في العقاب الظاهر بالنسبة لسدوم وعمورة وغيرها من العقوبات التي نراها في العهد القديم كلها، وأيضاً في موضوع حنانيا وسفيرة في أعمال الرسل.. الخ.
 v فانهم بامتحانك لهم، وان كان تأديب رحمة، *فهموا* كيف كان عذاب المنافقين المقضي عليهم بالغضب؛ ولما *لم يتعظوا* بتأديب السخرية ذاقوا العقاب اللائق بالله؛ ان احكامك عظيمة لا يُعبَّر عنها، ولذلك ضلَّت النفوس التي لا تأديب لها. (الحكمة 11: 10؛ 12: 26؛ 17: 1)​ v قد نسيك كل محبيك، اياك لم يطلبوا، لأني ضربتك ضربة عدو، *تأديب قاسٍ*، لأن إثمك قد كثر وخطاياك تعاظمت؛ هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل: اذهب وقل لرجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم أما تقبلون تأديباًلتسمعوا كلامي يقول الرب (إرميا 30: 14؛ 35: 13)​ v فتكونين عاراً ولعنة، وتأديباً ودهشاً للأمم التي حواليك إذا أُجريت فيكِ أحكاماً بغضب وبسخط وبتوبيخات حامية، أنا الرب تكلمت؛ وأُجري عليهم نقمات عظيمة بتأديب سخط، فيعلمون إني أنا الرب، إذ أجعل نقمتي عليهم.                               (حزقيال 5: 15؛25: 17)​    وطبعاً يلزمنا أن نعي أن غضب الله غير موجه لأعمال شرّ شعب إسرائيل وحده فقط، بل لباقي الشعوب أيضاً بلا استثناء أو تمييز، لأن ليس عند الله مُحباه، وهو مؤدب الشعوب بالاستقامة: 
 v هكذا قال السيد الرب إني أُبيد ثروة مصر بيد نبوخذراصر ملك بابل. هو وشعبه معه، عُتاة الأمم يؤتى بهم لخراب الأرض فيجردون سيوفهم على مصر ويملئون الأرض من القتلى. واجعل الأنهار يابسة وأبيع الأرض ليد الأشرار وأُخرِّب الأرض.. أنا الرب تكلمت.​   هكذا قال السيد الرب وأُبيد الأصنام وأُبطل الأوثان من نوف، ولا يكون بعد رئيس من أرض مصر، وأُلقي الرعب في أرض مصر. وأُخرِّب فتروس وأُضرم ناراً في صوعن وأُجري أحكاماً في نو. واسكب غضبي على سين حصن مصر، واستأصل جمهور نو. وأضرم ناراً في مصر سين، تتوجع توجعاً، ونو تكون للتمزيق، ولنوف ضيقات كل يوم.      (حزقيال 30: 10 – 17)​    وطبعاً الله مستحيل يُظهر أو يُعلن غضبه بإدانة صريحة واضحة، وبصورة شكل عقاب ظاهر مُباشر، بدون تنبيه سابق أو إنذار واضح لا ريب فيه أو شك، لذلك يُظهر الكتاب المقدس التحذيرات الإلهية مثلما يُحذر الأب ابنه لكي يتعقل وتنضبط حياته حسب إرادة ابيه الصالحة: 
 v لا تُسئ إلى أرملة ما ولا يتيم. أن أسأت إليه فاني أن صرخ إليَّ اسمع صراخه. فيحمى غضبي وأقتلكم بالسيف فتصير نساؤكم أرامل وأولادكم يتامى.   (خروج 22: 22 – 24)​ v *فتحب* الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك. ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك. *فاحترز لئلا تنسى* *الرب* الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر من بيت العبودية. الرب إلهك تتقي وإياه تعبد وباسمه تحلف. *لا تسيروا* وراء آلهة أُخرى من آلهة الأمم التي حولكم. لأن الرب إلهكم إله غيور في وسطكم، لئلا يحمى غضب الرب إلهكم عليكم فيبيدكم عن وجه الأرض.                            (تثنية 6: 5 و6؛ 12 – 15)​ v وبغضب وغيظ انتقم من الأمم الذين لم يسمعوا.                                  (ميخا 5: 15)​    فدينونة الله العادلة وتأديبه الخاص تمتد لجميع الشعوب بلا استثناء، حتى شعب إسرائيل المختار نفسه والذي عنده العهود والوعود وميراث المجد من الله، لأن ليس عند الله تحزب ولا تحيز لإنسان مهما من كان هوَّ، وهو لا يقبل الرشوة ولا ينظر للعطايا والتقدمات مهما ما كانت حتى لو تبرع الإنسان بكل أمواله وبنى هياكل باسم الله، ولا حتى يهتم بالاعتكاف وإعطاء النذور حتى لو الإنسان كرس حياته لله وعاش في وحدة كاملة أو عاش راهب وبشكل قديس عظيم وسط الناس، فهو لا ينظر لشكل العبادة ومظهرها الخارجي مهما ما كانت عظمتها ودقتها، إنما ينظر للقلب وحده فقط.
 v *اصغ* يا شعبي إلى شريعتي، *أميلوا* آذانكم إلى كلام فمي. افتح بمثل فمي، أُذيع ألغازاً منذ القدم. التي سمعناها وعرفناها وآباؤنا أخبرونا. لا نخفي عن بنيهم إلى الجيل الآخر مُخبرين بتسابيح الرب وقوته وعجائبه التي صنع. أقام شهادة في يعقوب *ووضع شريعة* في إسرائيل التي أوصى آباءنا أن *يُعرِّفوا بها أبناءهم*. لكي يُعلِّم الجيل الآخر بنون يولدون فيقومون ويخبرون أبناءهم. فيجعلون *على الله اعتمادهم*، *ولا ينسون* أعمال الله بل *يحفظون وصاياه*. ولا يكونون مثل آبائهم جيلاً *زائغاً ومارداً*، جيلاً لم يثبت قلبه ولم تكن روحه أمينة لله.                                                               (مزمور 78: 1 – 8)​    إذاً الموضوع ليس مسألة شكل خارجي ولا مظهري ولا مجرد أعمال شكليه ذات طابع تقوي قدام الناس، بل أمانة، أي ثبات قلب ظاهر في حفظ الوصية، لأنه مكتوب: فتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك (تثنية 6: 5)، وقد وضحها الرب يسوع من الناحية العملية التطبيقية حينما قال: الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أُحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي؛ الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي، والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني (يوحنا 14: 21؛ 24)، ولذلك مكتوب أيضاً: حقق ما نطقت به وكن أميناً معه فتنال في كل حين بغيتك؛ لا تخف البتة مما أنت عتيد أن تتألم به، هوذا إبليس مُزمع أن يُلقي بعضاً منكم في السجن لكي تُجربوا ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة أيام، كن أميناً إلى الموت فسأُعطيك إكليل الحياة (سيراخ  29: 3؛ رؤيا 2: 10) ​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*+ الغضب الإلهي والرجاء الحي*​    ولنلاحظ أن موضوع غضب الله – في الكتاب المقدس – يُلازمه دائماً بشارة رجاء حي صالح، إذ يُظهر اتساع محبة الله الأبوية لإفلاح النفس وإنقاذها من حالة الظلام المُسيطر على كل ملكاتها، لأن الغضب الإلهي لم يكن غضب إهلاك وفناء وسحق من أجل الانتقام من إنسان، لأن حتى الكلام في الكتاب المقدس يتجه للانتقام من الشرّ وحجب وجه الله عن فاعلي الشرّ [لأن عيني الرب على الأبرار وأُذنيه إلى طلبتهم، ولكن وجه الرب ضد (أو يقف ضد) فاعلي الشر؛ ويلٌ للأمة الخاطئة، الشعب الثقيل الإثم، نسل فاعلي الشرّ، أولاد مُفسدين، تركوا الرب، استهانوا بقدوس إسرائيل، ارتدوا إلى وراء (وهنا يقصد الارتداد عن الإيمان = وشعبي جانحون إلى الارتداد عني؛ انظروا أيها الإخوة أن لا يكون في أحدكم قلب شرير بعدم إيمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي – هوشع 11: 7؛ عبرانيين 3: 12) – 1بطرس 3: 12؛ إشعياء 1: 4]،​*لأن الله ليس مثل الإنسان يغضب ويثور وينتقم لذاته لكي يتشفى في الآخرين، *
​لأنه ليس إله سادي، لذلك – كما رأينا سابقاً – حينما يؤدب الإنسان فأنه يتركه لشر أعماله وهي وحدها كفيلة أن تنتقم منه وتدخله في دوامات نفسية وأحياناً مشاكل اجتماعية قاتلة تجعله في النهاية يصرخ لله ويُناديه لكي ينقذه، لأن التورط في الشرّ ذاته لهُ عقابه الخاص النابع تلقائياً منه كنتيجته الطبيعية، أي ثماره، مثل البذرة الفاسدة التي في النهاية تثمر ثمر معطوب غير نافع، لأن الشر – حسب طبيعته – مصدر كل تعب ومشقة وعدم راحة ولا سلام، فحتى لو تنبأ بعض الذين يدَّعون النبوة أو المسئولين عن التعليم بسلام للأشرار، لكن – من جهة الأمر الواقع عملياً – سيظل لا سلام، لأن طالما الإنسان مبتعد عن ملك السلام ومصدر راحته فأن نفسه ستظل مرة لا تعرف طريق السلام.
 v لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار؛ ويشفون كسر بنت شعبي على عثم قائلين سلام، سلام، ولا سلام؛ أي أنبياء إسرائيل الذين يتنبأون لأورشليم ويرون لها رؤى سلام، ولا سلام يقول السيد الرب.                                (إشعياء 48: 22؛ إرميا 6: 14؛ حزقيال 13: 16)​  *فاحذروا ممن يقولون سلامٌ، سلام، ويخدعون النفوس بقناعة العقل وإيحاء السلام والفرح، *​لأن لو الإنسان اقنع نفسه عقلياً أنه مقبول عند الله وأنه في سلام سيعيش مخدوعاً من الفكر المغيب في واقع افتراضي لا يمت بصلة للحياة الواقعية، ويظن أن عنده بركة، وهي بركة وعظ منابر وهمية، لأنه مكتوب: البركة إذا سمعتم لوصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها اليوم (تثنية 11: 27)، فلا تخدعوا أنفسكم بعلوم العالم النفسية وأفكار الناس الوهمية، ولا تصغوا لفكرة إنجيل الرخاء الغريب عن مسيح القيامة والحياة، لأن دليل الحياة باستقامة هو الحياة بالوصية، والسلام الذي مصدره البرّ الذي لا يأتي إلا للإنسان الذي يحيا بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة، والإيمان = طاعة.
 *عموماً ينبغي أن نُدرك ونعي أن غضب الله للإصلاح والتقوي*م ​وتعديل المسيرة التي اعوجت وسارت في اتجاه مُعاكس لحياة النفس ومجدها، لأن الغضب الإلهي مرتبط بجوهر طبيعته أي المحبة، ومحبته محبة أبوية مملوءة من كل رحمة وشفقه، وأبوته مصدر أمانة دائمة مُمتدة لا تتوقف، لأن أمانة الله مُطلقة ووعده ثابت لا يهتز أو يتزعزع أو يتغير، فمستحيل أن يكون غضب الله غضب مجرد لأجل الغضب في ذاته، أو لأجل الانتقام والتشفي لحساب الذات، لكن له هدف صريح مُعلن واضح، لأنه تكمن فيه قوة المحبة الفائقة الإدراك، وذلك بعكس الإنسان الغاضب، لأنه يندفع من منطلق أعصابه ليُبيد دون شفقة المحبة الحانية لأجل الإبراء والشفاء، لأن ثورة غضب الإنسان الطبيعي لا تصنع برّ ولا صلاح، إنما تُنشئ كل بُطل وتعمل للقتل والسحق، وليس فيها شيء يُرتجى، لأن غضب الإنسان عادةً يكون للانتقام والتشفي، وهذا يختلف كُلياً عن طبيعة الله وإعلان غضبه في الكتاب المقدس.
 v حينئذ لما رأى هيرودس أن المجوس سخروا به غضب جداً (اغتاظ وغضب وثار لكرامته)، فأرسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم وفي كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون، بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس. (متى 2: 16)
 v غضب الإنسان لا يصنع برّ الله – لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ، إِذَا غَضِبَ، لاَ يَعْمَلُ الصَّلاَحَ (عدل، برّ، إنصاف، استقامة، نزاهة، صواب) الَّذِي يُرِيدُهُ اللهُ (المرضي عنده)؛ [أو أن غضب الإنسان لا يأتي بالنتيجة المرضية الكاملة التامة عند الله بحسب صلاحه] (يعقوب 1: 20)​  v رنموا للرب يا اتقياءه واحمدوا ذكر قدسه. لأن *للحظة غضبه*، حياة في رضاه، عند المساء يبيت البكاء وفي الصباح ترنم (يَا أَتْقِيَاءَ الرَّبِّ رَنِّمُوا لَهُ، وَارْفَعُوا الشُّكْرَ لاِسْمِهِ القدوس. فَإِنَّ غَضَبَهُ يَدُومُ لِلَحْظَةٍ، أَمَّا رِضَاهُ فَمَدَى الْحَيَاةِ، يَبْقَى الْبُكَاءُ لِلَيْلَةٍ، أَمَّا فِي الصَّبَاحِ فَيَعُمُّ الابْتِهَاجُ). (مزمور 30: 5)
 v هلم يا شعبي ادخل مخادعك واغلق أبوابك خلفك، اختبئ نحو لحيظة حتى يعبر الغضب؛ *لحيظة تركتك وبمراحم عظيمة سأجمعك*. بفيضان الغضب حجبت وجهي عنك *لحظة وبإحسان أبدى أرحمك* قال وليك الرب. لأنه كمياه نوح هذه لي كما حلفت ألا تعبر بعد مياه نوح على الأرض هكذا حلفت (أقسمت) ألا اغضب عليك ولا أزجرك، فأن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع أما *إحساني* *فلا يزول عنك* *وعهد سلامي لا يتزعزع*، قال *راحمك الرب*.                                                              (أشعياء 26: 20؛ 54: 7 – 8)​ v اِنْهَضِي، انْهَضِي! قُومِي يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ الَّتِي شَرِبْتِ مِنْ يَدِ الرَّبِّ كَأْسَ غَضَبِهِ. ثُفْلَ كَأْسِ التَّرَنُّحِ شَرِبْتِ. مَصَصْتِ. لَيْسَ لَهَا مَنْ يَقُودُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَنِينَ الَّذِينَ وَلَدَتْهُمْ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُمْسِكُ بِيَدِهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَنِينَ الَّذِينَ رَبَّتْهُمْ. اِثْنَانِ هُمَا مُلاَقِيَاكِ. مَنْ يَرْثِي لَكِ؟ الْخَرَابُ وَالاِنْسِحَاقُ وَالْجُوعُ وَالسَّيْفُ. بِمَنْ أُعَزِّيكِ؟ بَنُوكِ قَدْ أَعْيُوا. اضْطَجَعُوا فِي رَأْسِ كُلِّ زُقَاقٍ كَالْوَعْلِ فِي شَبَكَةٍ. الْمَلآنُونَ مِنْ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ مِنْ زَجْرَةِ إِلَهِكِ. لِذَلِكَ اسْمَعِي هَذَا أَيَّتُهَا الْبَائِسَةُ وَالسَّكْرَى وَلَيْسَ بِالْخَمْرِ. هَكَذَا قَالَ سَيِّدُكِ الرَّبُّ وَإِلَهُكِ الَّذِي يُحَاكِمُ لِشَعْبِهِ: هانذا قَدْ أَخَذْتُ مِنْ يَدِكِ كَأْسَ التَّرَنُّحِ ثُفْلَ كَأْسِ غَضَبِي. لاَ تَعُودِينَ تَشْرَبِينَهَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ.                                                     (أشعياء 51: 17 – 22)​ v انا *اشفي* (أُبْرِيءُ) ارتدادهم، أحبهم فضلاً، لأن غضبي قد ارتد (تَحَوَّلَ) عنهم. (هوشع 14: 4)
 v أما قلوبهم فلم تثبت معه، ولم يكونوا أُمناء في عهده. أما هو *فرؤوف*: يغفر الإثم *ولا يُهلك*، وكثيراً ما رد غضبه ولم يشعل كل سخطه؛ الرب مُجري العدل والقضاء لجميع المظلومين. عرَّف موسى طُرقه وبني إسرائيل أفعاله. الرب رحيم ورؤوف، طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة. لا يُحاكِم (يوبخ ويعنف) إلى الأبد ولا يحقد (لا يلوم ولا يحرس أي لا يحفظ الغضب) إلى الدهر. لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا، ولم يُجازنا حسب آثامنا. لأنه مثل ارتفاع السماوات فوق الأرض قويت رحمته على خائفيه. كبعد المشرق من المغرب أبعد عنا معاصينا. كما يترأف الأب على البنين يترأف الرب على خائفيه. لأنه يعرف جبلتنا، يذكر اننا تراب نحن.                         (مزمور 78: 37، 38؛ 103: 6 - 14)​    وبناء على ذلك فأن بمقدور الناس أن تتمسك بالرجاء الحي في خلاص الله المُعلن في غضبه تجاه خطاياهم، بالتذلل والتوسل إليه والاتكال على محبته الأبوية المتسعة للغاية: 
 v + فجاء شمعيا النبي إلى رحبعام ورؤساء يهوذا الذين اجتمعوا في أورشليم من وجه شيشق وقال لهم: هكذا قال الرب *أنتم تركتموني وأنا أيضاً تركتكم* ليد شيشق. *فتذلل* رؤساء إسرائيل والملك وقالوا *بار هو الرب*. فلما رأى الرب انهم *تذللوا*، كان كلام الرب إلى شمعيا قائلاً: *قد تذللوا فلا أهلكهم*، بل أُعطيهم قليلاً من النجاة، ولا ينصب غضبي على أورشليم بيد شيشق.                                                          (2أخبار 12: 5 – 7)
 v في تلك الأيام مرض حزقيا إلى حد الموت وصلى إلى الرب فكلمه وأعطاه علامة. ولكن لم يرد (لم يتجاوب) حزقيا حسبما أنعم عليه لأن قلبه ارتفع (بالكبرياء) فكان غضب عليه وعلى يهوذا وأُورشليم. ثم *تواضع* حزقيا بسبب ارتفاع قلبه هو وسكان أورشليم فلم يأتِ عليهم غضب الرب في أيام حزقيا.                                    (2أخبار 32: 24 – 26)​  *ونلاحظ دائماً أن الله حينما يُعلن ويُظهر غضبه على إسرائيل، *​فأن في حالة رجوعهم إلى الله معترفين بخطاياهم تائبين متضرعين بقلب منكسر متواضع، وعادوا لتأكيد العهد من خلال الطاعة والخضوع بكل ثقة الإيمان في شخصه العظيم القدوس، هنا يتوقف غضب الله تماماً، لأنه انجز المهمة وحقق الغرض المرجو من إعلان ظهوره، لأن الغرض هو العودة والرجوع بإخلاص التوبة وثقة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة.
 v اختتنوا للرب وانزعوا غرل قلوبكم يا رجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم لئلا يخرج كنار غيظي فيحرق وليس من يُطفئ *بسبب* "شرّ أعمالكم".                                    (إرميا 4: 4)
 v يا رب لا توبخني بغضبك ولا تؤدبني بغيظك. ارحمني يا رب لأني ضعيف، اشفني يا رب لأن عظامي قد رجفت. ونفسي قد ارتاعت جداً، وأنت يا رب فحتى متى. عُد يا رب نجِ نفسي، *خلصني من أجل رحمتك*. لأنه ليس في الموت ذكرك، في الهاوية من يحمدك. تعبت في تنهدي، أعوم في كل ليلة سريري، بدموعي أذوب فراشي. ساخت من الغم عيني، شاخت من كل مضايقي. ابعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الإثم، لأن الرب قد سمع صوت بكائي. سمع الرب تضرعي، الرب يقبل صلاتي.                                   (مزمور 6)​ v فسهر الرب على الشرّ وجلبه علينا (فَأَضْمَرْتَ لَنَا الْعِقَابَ وَأَوْقَعْتَهُ بِنَا)، لأن الرب إلهنا بار في كل أعماله التي عملها، (السبب لإتيان الشرّ) إذ (ونحن) لم نسمع صوته (لم نستمع إليك). والآن أيها السيد إلهنا الذي أخرجت شعبك من أرض مصر بيد قوية وجعلت (وأقمت) لنفسك اسماً كما هو هذا اليوم، قد أخطأنا، عملنا (ارتكبنا) شراً (وَأَشْهَرْتَ اسْمَكَ كَمَا هُوَ حَادِثٌ الْيَوْمَ، قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا وَارْتَكَبْنَا الشَّر) يا سيد حسب كل رحمتك (برك كله) اصرف سخطك وغضبك عن مدينتك أورشليم جبل قدسك، إذ لخطايانا ولآثام آبائنا صارت أورشليم وشعبك عاراً عند جميع الذين حولنا. فاسمع الآن يا إلهنا صلاة عبدك وتضرعاته وأُضئ بوجهك على مقدسك الخرب من أجل السيد (وذلِكَ لأِجلِكَ أيُّها السَّيِّد). أمل أُذنك يا إلهي واسمع، افتح عينيك وانظر خَرَبنا (دمرنا) المدينة التي دُعي اسمك عليها، *لأنه لا لأجل برنا نطرح تضرعاتنا أمام وجهك بل لأجل مراحمك العظيمة* (الوفيرة). يا سيد اسمع، يا سيد اغفر، يا سيد اصغِ واصنع، لا تؤخر من أجل نفسك يا إلهي، لأن اسمك دُعي على مدينتك وعلى شعبك.                                                         (دانيال 9: 14 – 19) ​ v يا رب قد سمعت خبرك فجزعت، يا رب عملك في وسط السنين احيه في وسط السنين عرف في الغضب اذكر الرحمة؛ [أو يا ربُّ، سَمِعْتُ بِما عَمِلْتَ فَخفْتُ، أعِدْهُ في أيّامِنا وعَرِّفْ بهِ، وفي غضَبِكَ اَذْكُرْ رَحمَتَكَ].                                          (حبقوق 3: 2) ​ v فابتدأ يونان يدخل المدينة مسيرة يوم واحد ونادى وقال: "بعد أربعين يوما تنقلب (يتم تدمير) نينوى". فآمن أهل نينوى بالله ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحاً من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم. وبلغ الأمر ملك نينوى فقام عن كرسيه وخلع رداءه عنه وتغطى بمسح وجلس على الرماد. ونودي وقيل في نينوى (مرسوماً ملكياً) عن أمر الملك وعُظمائه (نبلاء الملك) قائلاً: "لا تذق الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا الغنم شيئاً، لا ترع ولا تشرب ماء. وليتغطى بمسوح الناس والبهائم ويصرخوا إلى الله بشدة ويرجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي في أيديهم. لعل الله يعود ويندم (وصحتها يُشفق) ويرجع عن حمو غضبه فلا نهلك (يَرْجِعُ فَيَعْدِلُ عَنِ احْتِدَامِ سَخَطِ)". *فلما رأى الله أعمالهم انهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة*، ندم الله على الشرّ (وصحتها عفا – امتنع – تَرَاءَفَ ورحم – أشفق) الذي تكلم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه (فَلَمَّا رَأَى اللهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَتَوْبَتَهُمْ عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ الآثِمَةِ عَدَلَ عَنِ الْعِقَابِ الَّذِي كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُوْقِعَهُ بِهِمْ وَعَفَا عَنْهُمْ).                       (يونان 3: 4 – 10)​ *[FONT=&quot]  * ​​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*+ الغضب الإلهي والنمو الروحي السليم +*​  *أولاً* غنى النعمة وقيمتها وسر فتور المحبة​  يلزمنا أن نعي أن نعمة الله غالية جداً ولا تُقدَّر بثمن، بل ولا يستطيع أحد أن يُثمنها أو يُقيمها، فهي ليست رخيصة من جهة القيمة، لأن الإنسان أحياناً كثيرة لا يُقدر قيمة عطية الله ويستهين بغنى مراحم الله وإحسانه ولطف محبته الفائقة، غير مُدرك قيمة الخلاص الثمين وغنى فيض النعمة الإلهية الفائقة في المسيح يسوع ربنا:
    + الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب *غنى نعمته*؛ مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته وما هو *غنى مجد ميراثه* في القديسين؛ ليظهر في الدهور الآتية *غنى نعمته* الفائق *باللطف* علينا في المسيح يسوع.        (أفسس 1: 7، 18؛ 2: 7)​  + لأننا كنا نحن أيضاً قبلاً أغبياء، غير طائعين، ضالين، مستعبدين لشهوات ولذات مختلفة، عائشين في الخبث والحسد، ممقوتين، مبغضين بعضنا بعضاً. ولكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله واحسانه. لا بأعمال في برّ عملناها نحن، بل *بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا* بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس. الذي *سكبه بغنى* علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا، حتى إذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحياة الأبدية.         (تيطس 3: 3 – 7)​  *فالكثير منا لا يعي ولا يُدرك أو يحس ويشعر بالتنازل المُذهل* ​الذي لمسيح القيامة والحياة، الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون مُعادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً فيشبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب (فيلبي2: 6 – 8)، ومع هذا التنازل العجيب في تواضع فائق الإدراك نجد أن الإنسان (الذي يقول أنه آمن بشخص المسيح الرب) غافل عن واقعية هذا البذل الإلهي، ويحيا باستهانة واستهتار متساهلاً مع نفسه، متكاسلاً عن حياته الروحية، وذلك تحت حجة الحقيقة المعلنة وهي أن الله محبة، غير مدركاً لغضب التقوى على الخطية والشرّ والفساد نفسه، فتأتيه الخطية – التي لا تتفق مع طبيعة الله والذي لا يقبلها تحت أي بند أو حجة – ويتعامل مع شهوات قلبه القديمة بتساهل وتفويت واضح بدون أن يغضب على إنسانيته العتيقة ويرفض كل أعمالها القبيحة ويلجأ للطبيب الصالح متمسكاً به طبيباً لنفسه بصلوات إيمان كلها توسل لكي يحقق فيه خلاصه الثمين، فيتمم شفاءه ويخلصه من إنسانيته العتيقة – يوماً بعد يوم – ويبطل كل أعمالها فيه، ويثبت الإنسان الجديد الذي يتغير ويتجدد حسب صورة خالقه.
  *لذلك في تلك الحالة – المتساهلة الذي فيها استهانة واضحة*​ (ولا أتكلم هنا عن الضعف أو السقوط الغير مقصود) – هناك خطر شديد على تلك النفس، لأن بعد فترة يُصاب الإنسان بحالة من البلادة وبرودة القلب التي ان استمرت تصل به – بالضرورة – إلى حالة لا مبالاة قد تصل في النهاية إلى قساوة القلب، لأنه بعد فترة سيعتاد على حالة الخطية ثم يصل للادعاء بأنه يوجد مؤمن جسدي واقع تحت سلطان الخطية، ويطلق تسميات غريبة عن روح الإنجيل: (مؤمن سارق – مؤمن غضوب – مؤمن زاني.. الخ) وكلنا بشر خطائين، ومن يستطيع أن يغلب الخطية أو العالم الذي وضع في الشرير، وبذلك يكون خرج تماماً عن طبيعة الإيمان الحقيقي وطاله الفساد من الداخل (كلياً) الذي يشوش عمل الله ويُبطل قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة في باطنه، فيحجب الله وجهه عنه بالتمام ويحيا في الغضب محفوظ ليوم دينونة الله العادلة.
  + لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسي، لماذا تحجب وجهك عني!؛ إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان، إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني؛ تحجب وجهك فترتاع، تنزع أرواحها فتموت وإلى ترابها تعود؛ أسرع أجبني يا رب، فنيت روحي، لا تحجب وجهك عني فأشبه الهابطين في الجب.                                   (مزمور 88: 14؛ 13: 1؛ 104: 29؛ 143: 7)
  + طوبى للكاملين طريقاً، السالكين في شريعة الرب؛ يذخر معونة للمستقيمين هو مجن للسالكين بالكمال.                                                 (مزمور 119: 1؛ أمثال 2: 7)
  + إذاً لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد (وليس مؤمن جسدي) بل حسب الروح؛ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم إيماننا؛ لأن زمان الحياة الذي مضى يكفينا لنكون قد عملنا إرادة الأمم سالكين في الدعارة والشهوات وإدمان الخمر والبطر والمنادمات (حَفَلاَتِ السُّكْرِ وَالْعَرْبَدَةِ) وعبادة الأوثان المحرمة.         (رومية 8: 1؛ 1يوحنا 5: 4؛ 1بطرس 4: 3)​  *فعلينا أن نحذر جداً لأن الإعلان الرسولي حسب الحق، *​حذرنا من الأيام الأخيرة، التي يظهر فيها معلمون منحرفون عن طريق التقوى، يُقدمون تعليم مغشوش حسب الهوى الذي يتفق مع راحة الناس وتسكين ضميرهم وإصابتهم بالعطب، وإفساد الحياة المستقيمة حسب مشيئة الله التي أُعلنت لنا في الإنجيل، لأن كثيرين عن غش يقدمون تعليم ملتوي يتناسب مع أهواء الإنسان ويدعمون خطاياه بحجة علم النفس والمشورة والتنمية البشرية، أو يلغون خطايا واضحة بحجة أن العلوم الاجتماعية والنفسية لغتها من السلوك الغير سوي واعتبرتها شيء طبيعي.
  + لأنه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح، بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهممُعلمين مستحكة مسامعهم.                                               (2تيموثاوس 4: 3)
  + عالمين هذا أولاً أنه سيأتي في آخر الأيام قوم *مستهزئون* سالكين بحسب شهوات أنفسهم؛ ولكن الروح يقول صريحاً أنه في الأزمنة الأخيرة* يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مُضلة وتعاليم شياطين*. في *رياء أقوال كاذبة* موسومة ضمائرهم. مانعين عن الزواج وآمرين أن يُمتنع عن أطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق. لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة ولا يُرفض شيء إذا أُخِذَ مع الشكر. لأنه يُقدَّس بكلمة الله والصلاة.                                               (2بطرس 3: 3؛ 1تيموثاوس 4: 1 – 5)
  + وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقاً رُسل ربنا يسوع المسيح. فأنهم قالوا لكم أنه في الزمان الأخير *سيكون قوم مستهزئون سالكين بحسب شهوات فجورهم*. هؤلاء هم *المعتزلون بأنفسهم* نفسانيون لا روح لهم. وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس مُصلين في الروح القدس. واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية.                                       (يهوذا 17 – 21)​  *فسرّ برودة المحبة التي يُصاب بها القلب* ​ويفقد الإنسان اتزانه الروحي وتعقله، ويفقد كل غيرة التقوى الحسنة التي تضبط الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية وتبعده عن الطريق السماوي، هي كثرة العبث والتعامل مع الإثم، لأن الرب بنفسه قال: *ولكثرة *(التضاعف والزيادة بشكل مكثف)* الإثم *[FONT=&quot]ἀνομίαν (القصد العصيان والتمرد، وحياة الفوضى والجموح والخروج عن الخط المستقيم بشكل شاذ)* تبرد محبة الكثيرين*. (متى 24: 12)​​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*ثانياً** ما هي توبتنا وتأديب الله بغضبه الأبوي لتقويمنا*
 *(1)        **توبتنــــــــــــا*
​طبيعياً ونحن متورطين في عمق الخطية المُدمرة وحب اللذة لا نقدر ولا نستطيع أن نسمع الصوت الإلهي الذي يُنادينا بالرحمة والمحبة، لأننا في تلك الحالة نكون كالمغيبين من كثرة شرب الخمر، منغمسين في حياة الجسد، تائهين عن البرّ وليس لدينا تقوى، وآذاننا منغلقة تماماً عن الصوت الحسي الذي لله الحي، منفتحة على رغبات شهوات النفس بشكل عظيم مثل الجائع الذي يتلوى من الجوع ولا يهدأ أو يرتاح إلا عندما يأكل ويشبع. 
​*لذلك عادةً لا نحس بكل ما هو روحي، *
​لأن الإنسان الطبيعي المنغمس في اللذة الحسية وله أحلام ورغبات تتعلق بكل ما هو تُرابي زائل، عنده جهالة بكونه ميتاً عن الحياة، لا يستطيع أن يستوعب غنى النعمة المُخلِّصة، بل ولا يهتم بالله كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي، لأن الخطية والاعتياد عليها يجعل الإنسان في حالة لا مبالاة أو اهتمام بالأبدية، لأنه مصاب بعمى شديد يجعله يرى كل شيء عكس حاله، بمعنى انه يرى كل شيء صالح كأنه غريب عنه فيراه ساذجاً بلا قيمة، فيُضحكه ويسخر منه، وكل ما هو شرّ وفساد وحرام يراه صالحاً ونافعاً بل ومحبباً لقلبه بكونه صار كنزه وموضوع مسرته، لأن حيثما يكون الكنز هناك يكون القلب (متى 6: 21).
 *ولذلك ونحن على هذا الحال لا نستطيع أن نفكر يوماً في حياة البرّ والتقوى والرجوع لله الحي، *​أو حتى الإصغاء والاستماع لأي شيء ينبهنا ويوقظنا من غفلتنا، لذلك يفتقدنا الله بنفسه ويتعامل معنا أولاً من بعيد ثم من قريب، أحياناً في حلم وأحياناً في مواقف وشدائد معينة يُظهر يده المعتزة بالقوة، وبالطبع ما أكثر الطرق التي يستخدمها الله معنا ولا نستطيع ان نحصرها ولكنها ليست موضوعنا الآن، ولكن – عموماً – أكثر وقت نحس به ونستشعر حضوره واقترابه منا جداً، حينما نقع في حالة حزن مُدمر للنفس بسبب فقدان عزيز لدينا أو بسبب مشاكل الخطية التي تورطنا فيها بشكل مؤلم للغاية، لأن باطنها مملوء موت، أي لعنة وغضب، شدة وضيق ظلام الموت الأبدي، لأنها تحمل كل غضب إلهي لأنه معلن فيها، وذلك بكونها تحمل سم الحية القديمة المُميت للإنسان.
 *لذلك في الوقت الذي نشعر ببرودة الموت تسري في داخلنا وتُقيدنا *​وتقبض علينا بسلاسل اليأس والإحباط القاتل للنفس، ومن شدة الضغطة والدينونة التي تشل كل حركة صالحة فينا، نصرخ بصرخة وجع القلب الداخلي – المشتاق لحضن أبوي يحتضنه ويُريحه ويغسله من هذا الهم والغم والنكد المتعب والمؤلم جداً – قائلين: ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت!!
 *حينئذٍ – بكوننا صادقين – نجد المُخلِّص الأمين يُظهر ذاته لنا في تلك الساعة، *​مثل المُنقذ الذي يركض نحو الغريق – بلهفة شديدة – لينتشله ويُنجيه، وبالتالي نرتمي عليه (بثقة الإيمان) بكل ثقل حمولتنا الصعبة فنرتاح بين يديه جداً، ويدخل الفرح الحقيقي لأول مرة في قلبنا، لأننا حصلنا منه على لمسة شافية فيها قيامة من بعد لما كنا أموات بالخطايا والذنوب، ومن هنا يُخرج شكر عميق على إحسان الله الفائق ومحبته التي غمرتنا بشدة وطردت منا الظلمة وروت نفوسنا العطِشة وأراحت قلبنا المُتعب وأعطت قوة شفاء لنفوسنا المريضة، التي لا يُمكن أن تُشفى من أحد غيره وحده: وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلُّص (أعمال 4: 12)​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](2) مسيرتنا مع الله *​
 *[FONT=&quot]في الواقع الروحي حسب إعلان الإنجيل فأن مسيرتنا مع الله تتلخص في الآتي:*[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]أولاً**[FONT=&quot] نحن نبدأ بتوبة تمهيد القلب [/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]التي توقفنا عند باب الحياة الأبدية، ومن ثمَّ نؤمن بمسيح القيامة والحياة بعد أن نعرفه مسيح الخلاص وشفاء النفس المتعبة، فنبدأ اعترافنا الحسن مُقرين بصراحة تامة بدون أي هروب من مسئوليتنا، أننا كنا منعزلين عنه ومنفصلين، وأننا كنا نعبده بالشفتين وقلبنا مبتعداً بعيداً عنه، وقد أخطأنا بحريتنا وإراداتنا الخاصة التي كانت تميل بكل قوتها نحو الشرّ والفساد وكل ما هو باطل حسب أركان هذا العالم الضعيف من جهة شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة، وأننا نحتاج إليه بشدة لينقلنا من الظلمة التي أحاطت بنا إلى نوره العجيب لنجلس على المائدة الملوكية مع القديسين أهل بيت الله.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً**[FONT=&quot] ندخل (بعد ذلك) في سر الخلاص الثمين وقوة الغفران ومحو الخطايا[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فنجده – بعد اعتراف إيماننا الحسن، إن كنا مُخلصين في كلامنا وخارج من قلبنا فعلياً – يبدأ يعمل فينا سراً بقوة نعمته الغنية ودمه يطهرنا من كل إثم، فنفرح جداً حسب ما هو مكتوب: طوبى للذي غُفر إثمه وسُترت خطيته (مزمور 32: 1)، وهذه خبرة كل خاطي يلتقي بالمسيح الرب له الحياة والمجد، طبيب النفس العظيم، لأنه يخرج من محضره فرحاً ولسانه امتلأ تهليلاً، لأنه تذوق خبرة محبة الله وذاق قوة غفرانه وهو عالم أنه غير مستحق لهذه النعمة التي سترت خطيته والكساء النقي الذي كسى عورته.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وإذ كنتم أمواتاً في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم، أحياكم معه مسامحاً لكم بجميع الخطايا؛ وأنتم اذ كنتم أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا التي سلكتم فيها قبلاً حسب دهر هذا العالم، حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعملالآن في ابناء المعصية. الذين نحن أيضاً جميعاً تصرفنا قبلاً بينهم في شهوات جسدنا، عاملين مشيئات الجسد والأفكار، وكنا بالطبيعة أبناء الغضب كالباقين أيضاً. الله الذي هو غني في الرحمة من أجل *محبته* *الكثيرة* التي *أحبنا بها*. ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح، بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون. وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع. ليُظهر في الدهور الآتية غنى نعمته الفائق باللطف علينا في المسيح يسوع. لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم، هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحد. لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلكفيها. (كولوسي 2:13؛ أفسس 2: 1 – 10)[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً **[FONT=&quot]بعد هذه الخبرة الرائعة[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]التي فيها حلاوة لقاء الرب وغسل القلب وتطهيره، *نكتفي ونقف عندها*، فلا نحترس لأنفسنا ولا نستكمل المسيرة الروحية السليمة بخطوات ثابتة بمثابرة ودوام واستمرار، جالسين كل يوم عند قدمي الكتاب المقدس – بصبر – لنتربى ونتقوَّم بكلمة الخلاص، الدواء الصالح والنافع لشفاء النفس بالتمام، لأننا أحياناً كثيرة جداً لا نُعطي الفرصة لكلمة الله لكي تنغرس في قلبنا ونستمر نسقيها بالصلوات التي لا تنقطع وشركة القديسين في النور، وذلك لكي تأتي بثمرها المطلوب في أوانه، 
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]*بل نتسرع ونظن اننا وصلنا لمنتهى العمق في الطريق الروحي ونتقدم لخدمة الكلمة والوعظ والتعليم *
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ونعمل أعمال المتقدمين في الطريق الروحي بكل استعجال شديد بلا صبر ولا تأني، ونتخذ خطوات كبيرة ونقرر قرارات مصيرية متعجلة صعبة، ونُنفذ أشياء تفوق قامتنا الروحية، مثل الطفل الذي ظن أنه رجل فجلس في مجلس الشيوخ ليُعلِّم الآخرين ويرشدهم، أو مثل الطفل الذي ارتدى ثياب والديه ظناً منه أنه بذلك وصل للنضوج وكمال البنيان، والنتيجة الغير مُحببة لهُ والتي حصدها من ثمرة اعماله الطائشة المتسرعة هو أنه تعثر ووقع على وجهه واُصيب بجراح كثيرة مختلفة في جسمه تكاد أن تفقده حياته كلها لولا تدخل والديه في الوقت المُناسب لإنقاذه من أفعاله الطائشة، بعد أن تركوه يتعلَّم بالدرس القاسي لكي يكف ويعطي كل شيء حقه وينتظر إلى أن ينضج، ويأتي الوقت المناسب ليتخذ قراراته بكل وعيه وإدراكه حاسباً النفقة محترساً غير متعجلاً في خطواته.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ الجهالة مرتبطة بقلب *الولد*، عصا التأديب تبعدها عنه؛ أيضاً كون النفس بلا معرفة ليس حسناً، والمستعجل برجليه يخطأ؛ الرجل الأمين كثير البركات، والمستعجل إلى الغنى لا يبرأ.                                                        (أمثال 22: 15؛ 19: 2؛ 28: 20)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]+ لا تكونوا مُعلمين كثيرين يا إخوتي، عالمين اننا نأخذ دينونة أعظم – [أو يَا إِخْوَتِي، لاَ تَتَسَابَقُوا كَيْ تَجْعَلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مُعَلِّمِينَ لِغَيْرِكُمْ فَتَزِيدُوا عَدَدَ الْمُعَلِّمِينَ! وَاذْكُرُوا أَنَّنَا، نَحْنُ الْمُعَلِّمِينَ، سَوْفَ نُحَاسَبُ حِسَاباً أَقْسَى مِنْ غَيْرِنَا].                               (يعقوب 3: 1)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]*وحينما ندخل في هذه المرحلة (مرحلة الطفولة الساذجة أو مرحلة المراهقة الفكرية) يبدأ الله في تشذيب حياتنا *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مثلما يفعل الفلاح الحكيم حينما يشذب الشجرة ويعالجها حتى تصير نافعة وتثمر في أوانها، إذ يكسر غصن من هنا وهناك قد أصابه العطب، فالشجرة تتألم ولكنها تصير أوفر صحة وأكثر قوة، هكذا الله بصفته صار لنا اباً في المسيح فهو يعمل على تأديبنا وتقويم نفوسنا وتهذيبها، لأن الراعي الصالح لا يحمل العصا في يده عبثاً، لكنه بها يقود قطيعه لكيلا يبتعد عن الطريق فيهلك، لذلك الرب يؤدب بغضب التقوى الأبوية الصالحة كل نفس صارت له، وعلينا أن نحذر من رفض التأديب الإلهي، أو نظن في الله السوء، لئلا نخسر أنفسنا في النهاية، لأن كل ابن لا يسمع لتوبيخ أباه أو يخضع لتأديبه، سيفقد – طبيعياً – نفسه ويبتعد عن الطريق المستقيم ويُصاب بالعطب وغرور الخطية الباطل، ويصير لا أمل ولا رجاء فيه إطلاقاً، مثل الفَرس الجامح الغير مُدرب يلكم ويرفس من يقترب منه، لأن أن لم يدربنا الله في التقوى بكل حزم وضبط النفس بروحه الخاص، فأننا سنتمرد ونرفض وننبذ الوصية المقدسة ونصير جامحين ونرتد عن الله الحي ونطعن أنفسنا بأوجاع لا تنتهي.[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]+ اسمع المشورة *واقبل التأديب* لكي تكون حكيماً في آخرتك؛ اسمعوا أيها البنون *تأديب* *الأب* واصغوا لأجل معرفة الفهم؛ وان كنتم مع ذلك لا تسمعون لي، أُزيد على تأديبكم سبعة أضعاف حسب خطاياكم (إصرار من الله كأبٍ صالح يُريد أن يؤدبهم لكي يرجعوا إليه)؛ *خذوا تأديبي لا الفضة*، والمعرفة أكثر من الذهب المختار. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](أمثال 19: 20؛ 4: 1؛ لاويين 26: 18؛ أمثال 8: 10)[/FONT]​ v [FONT=&quot]هوذا *طوبى* لرجل *يؤدبه الله*، فلا ترفض تأديب القدير؛ *تأديباً* أدبني الرب وإلى الموت لم يسلمني؛ يا ابني *لا تحتقر* تأديب الرب، *ولا تكره توبيخه؛ *حافظ التعليم هو في طريق الحياة *ورافض التأديب ضال؛ *من يحب التأديب يحب المعرفة، ومن يبغض التوبيخ فهو بليد؛ الابن *الحكيم* يقبل تأديب أبيه، *والمستهزئ لا يسمع* انتهاراً؛ فقر وهوان لمن يرفض التأديب، ومن يلاحظ التوبيخ يُكرَّم؛ الأحمق يستهين بتأديب أبيه، أما مُراعي التوبيخ فيُذكى. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أيوب 5: 17؛ مزمور 118: 18؛ أمثال 3: 11؛ 10: 17؛ 12: 1؛ 13: 1، 18؛ 15: 5)                           [/FONT][/FONT]​ v [FONT=&quot]تأديب شرّ لتارك الطريق، مبغض التوبيخ يموت؛ من يرفض التأديب يرذل نفسه، ومن يسمع للتوبيخ يقتني فهماً؛ يا بني اتخذ التأديب منذ شبابك، فتجد الحكمة إلى مشيبك. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](أمثال 15: 10، 32؛ سيراخ 6: 18)[/FONT]​ v [FONT=&quot]وقد نسيتم الوعظ الذي يخاطبكم كبنين: يا ابني لا تحتقر تأديب الرب، ولا تخر إذا وبخك؛ أن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين، *فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه؛ *ولكن ان كنتم بلا تأديب، قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه، فأنتم نغول لا بنون؛ ولكن كل تأديب في الحاضر لا يُرى أنه للفرح، بل للحزن، وأما *أخيراً فيعطي الذين يتدربونبه ثمر برّ للسلام. *[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](عبرانيين12: 5، 7، 8، 11) [/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]  *  [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot] (3) التأديب الإلهي ونمونا الروحي*​
 *[FONT=&quot](1) حجب وجه الله*[/FONT]​ v استيقظ لماذا تتغافى يا رب، انتبه لا ترفض إلى الأبد. لماذا تحجب وجهك وتنسى مَذَلتنا وضيقنا. لأن أنفسنا منحنية إلى التراب، لصقت في الأرض بطوننا. قم عوناً لنا، وافدنا من أجل رحمتك.                                                          (مزمور 44: 23 – 26)​  *الله نور قداسة لا توصف، مستحيل يوجد عنده شبه ظُلمه، *​أو حتى تستطيع أن تقترب منه ولو من بعيد، وحينما تمتلئ النفس ظُلمة هذا معناه أنها غائبة عن النور، أي أنها تحيا في منطقة ظلام بعيدة ومتغربة عن النور الحقيقي، وبكون النفس ظُلمة فأنها تحيا في تخبط وعدم رؤية، ومستحيل تقترب من الحضرة الإلهية لأن الخوف يعتليها، لأنها لا تستطيع ان تتعامل مع الله القدوس الحي لأنها لن تحتمل حضوره المجيد، ولا تستطيع – إطلاقاً – أن تنظر وجه النور وتعاينه لأن بدون القداسة لا يُعاين أحد الرب، لذلك كل من يحيا في ظلمة الخطية المُدمرة لجوهره العقلي والتي تسبيه عن بساطة طبيعته الأصلية، لا يستطيع أن يرى مجد بهاء نور وجه الله الحي الذي لا يُرى إلا في القداسة وحدها وحالة طهارة القلب ونقاوته: وليس من يدعو باسمك أو ينتبه ليتمسك بك، لأنك حجبت وجهك عنا وأذبتنا بسبب آثامنا. (أشعياء64: 7)
 *لذلك حينما نُخطئ فأن هناك شعور غريب يتملك ويتسلط علينا ويسبي نفوسنا ويقودها لمنطقة ظلمة، *​وهذا الشعور هو الخوف المرعب من الاقتراب من الله الحي، وطبعاً أنا هنا لا أتكلم عن الإنسان البعيد عن الله ولم يتب ويؤمن بعد، لكن هنا كلامي عن الإنسان الذي تاب وعاش مع الله وذاق الموهبة السماوية وشركة الروح القدس وفرح بغفران خطاياه، ولكنه تعثر وسقط بسبب عدم اليقظة والانتباه ثم صار – بعد ذلك – يعبث مع الشهوات أو صار هناك ارتباط بأصدقاء السوء الغير مؤمنين وليس لهم شركة مع الله الحي، فتأثر بهم – طبيعياً – ونسى حياته الحقيقية وشركته مع الله، فتغرَّب عن حياة التقوى دون أن يشعر، ففي تلك الحالة يحدث تأديب قاسي وهو حجب وجه الله عن تلك النفس (وعلى الأخص حينما تُصلي أو تُمارس الواجبات الروحية) وذلك لكي تنتبه في غفلتها وتعود – مسرعة جداً – لله الحي، لأن ذكريات حياتها مع الله تلاحقها، يا اما في أحلام الليل، أو شعور يأتي من حين لآخر بذكريات خبرات روحية تلذذت بها قبلاً وتشعرها بوجهٍ خاص في وقت الضيق أو شدة محنة أو أزمة تمر بها، أو معوقات ضاغطة على نفسيتها فيحاوطها الحزن المدمر من كل اتجاه:
 v   على أنهار بابل هناك جلسنا، بكينا أيضاً عندما تذكرنا صهيون، على الصفصاف فيوسطها علقنا أعوادنا، لأنه هناك سألنا الذين سبونا كلام ترنيمة، ومعذبونا سألونا فرحاًقائلين: "رنموا لنا من ترنيمات صهيون"، كيف نرنم ترنيمة الرب في أرضٍ غريبة!، أننسيتك يا أورشليم تنسى يميني، ليلتصق لساني بحنكي أن لم أذكرك، أن لم أُفضل أورشليمعلى أعظم فرحي؛ + ثم ذكر الأيام القديمة موسى وشعبه، أين الذي أصعدهم من البحر مع راعي غنمه! أينالذي جعل في وسطهم روح قدسه! (مزمور 137: 1 – 6؛ إشعياء 63: 11)​  *وحينما ندخل في هذه الخبرة القاسية للتأديب والتقويم، *​فأننا نجد أن أصغر مشكلة في حياتنا صارت جبلاً عظيماً لشعورنا أن الله غائباً عنا ووجه محتجب، لذلك نرتاع جداً ونخاف بشدة من كل شيء: يا رب برضاك ثبت لجبلي عزاً، حجبت وجهك فصرت مرتاعاً (مزمور 30: 7)، لذلك نتوجع فنصرخ مع المزمور قائلين: أسرع أجبني يا رب، فنيت روحي، لا تحجب وجهك عني فأُشبه الهابطين في الجُب.                                                        (مزمور 143:7)
 v يا رب إله خلاصي، بالنهار والليل صرخت أمامك. فلتأتِ قدامك صلاتي، أمل أُذنك إلى صُراخي. لأنه قد شبعت من المصائب نفسي، وحياتي إلى الهاوية دنت. حسبت مثل المنحدرين إلى الجُب، صرت كرجل لا قوة له. بين الأموات فراشي مثل القتلى المضطجعين في القبر الذين لا تذكرهم بعد وهم من يدك انقطعوا. وضعتني في الجب الأسفل، في ظلمات، في أعماق. عليَّ استقر غضبك، وبكل تياراتك ذللتني. ​   ابعدت عني معارفي، جعلتني رجساً لهم، أغلق عليَّ فماً أخرج. عيني ذابت من الذل، دعوتك يا رب كل يوم، بسطت إليك يدي. أفلعلك للأموات تصنع عجائب أم الأخيلة تقوم تمجدك.​   هل يُحدَّث في القبر برحمتك أو بحقك في الهلاك. هل تُعرف في الظلمة عجائبك وبرك في أرض النسيان. أما أنا فأليك يا رب صرخت وفي الغداة صلاتي تتقدمك. لماذا يا رب ترفض نفسي! لماذا تحجب وجهك عني! أنا مسكين ومُسلِّم الروح منذ صباي، احتملت أهوالك، تحيرت. عليَّ عبر سخطك، أهوالك أهلكتني. أحاطت بي كالمياه اليوم كله، أكتنفتني معاً. أبعدت عني مُحباً وصاحباً، معارفي في الظلمة.                 (مزمور 88)​  *فالله فعلياً يحجب وجهة – من جهة الخبرة – وذلك حينما لا نطيع الوصية ولا نحيا منتبهين لحياتنا *​فنبدأ نهمل خلاص نفوسنا، ونتكاسل عن الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة وحضور الاجتماعات الحية وقراءة كل ما يُنمينا في طريق البرّ، فلا تصدقوا الوعظ المخالف لخبرة الحياة الروحية حسب كلمة الله، لأن كثيرين يقولون أن الله لا يحجب وجهه أبداً مهما ما فعلت وأخطأت، لكن الخبرة الواقعية تقول أنه يحجب وجهة فعلياً كأب ويُسلم الإنسان لإرادة ذاته لكي يشعر بخسارته لكي يستفيق ويعود كطفل مجهدٍ لأبيه، حتى ترتاح نفسه وتهدأ فيكون لها بر وسلام من الله.
 v وتعلم الأمم أن بيت إسرائيل قد أجلوا بإثمهم لأنهم خانوني، فحجبت وجهي عنهم، وسلمتهم ليد مضايقيهم فسقطوا كلهم بالسيف، كنجاستهم وكمعاصيهم فعلت معهم وحجبت وجهي عنهم.                                                                         (حزقيال 39: 23، 24)​  *وحينما ندخل في هذا التأديب القاسي ونشعر بحجب وجه الله عنا* ​فاقدين سلامه الذي يفوق كل عقل وتحيط بنا الظلمة من كل جانب، فنشعر بالأسف على حالنا المُرّ هذا، نبدأ نستغيث ونصرخ إليه من أعماق قلبنا من الداخل، بصدق وإيمان عن حاجة شديدة إليه، ومن ثمَّ يبدأ صوت الروح القدس في قلبنا معلناً سبب حجب وجه الله عنا ومعطينا الحل الجذري قائلاً: 
 v لكن عندي عليك *أنك تركت محبتك الأولى*، *فاذكر* منأين سقطت *وتب واعمل الأعمال الأولى*، وإلا فأني آتيك عن قريب وأُزحزح منارتك من مكانها أن لم تتب؛ كن ساهراً وشدد مابقي، الذي هو عتيد أن يموت، لأني لم أجد أعمالك كاملة أمام الله. *فاذكر* كيف أخذت وسمعت، *واحفظ وتب*، فأني أن لم تسهر أُقدم عليك كلص ولا تعلم أيةساعة أُقدم عليك. من له أُذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس. (رؤيا 2: 4؛ 3: 2، 3، 6)​ [FONT=&quot]    [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](2) فترة الجفاف الروحي (وليس الفتور)*​​    [FONT=&quot]*في الواقع الروحي المُعاش – من جهة الخبرة – بعد زمان فرح اللقاء الأول مع الله *​​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والتقدم الروحي وفي بداية النضوج، تتوارى في داخلنا حلاوة الفرح والمسرة بغفران الله الحلو ولا نشعر بعزاء الروح القدس حاضر معنا كل حين كما كنا نشعره من قبل، لأن أحياناً النعمة تختفي من أمام أعيننا وتتوارى قليلاً عن أحاسيسنا ومشاعرنا – مع أنها حاضرة بكمال قوتها – لتدخل الإنسان في خبرة جديدة من جهة الإيمان ونموه، لكيلا يظل يعتمد على مشاعره وأحاسيسه وتتعلق نفسه بالتعزيات والأفراح السماوية وتتوقف حياته على حالة الطفولة الروحية، فيتوقف نموه الطبيعي ويتعطل إيمانه، ويظل في حالة من القعود عند سفح جبل المجد الإلهي، لا يتحرك ليتسلق ويستمر في الصعود بدوام وتشاط وعزم لا يرتخي. ​
    [FONT=&quot]*لذلك تُمتحن إرادة الإنسان لتظهر رغبات قلبه الخفية المُضادة للإيمان الذي يُرضي الله، *[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكي يُقدِّم عنها توبة ويمسك في رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور بإيمان واعي ثابت ويتنقى قلبه ويستمر في التغيير والنمو في الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، ويصير له الطوبى من جهة أنه يؤمن ولا يرى، وان إيمانه في كل الأحوال ثابت سواء يوجد عزاء أم لم يوجد، بل في كل الأحوال – أفراح، آلام (سواء آلام خسارة مادية أو أي آلام متنوعة) أو صعوبات، ضيقات، شدة... الخ – يستمر يصعد إلى العلو الذي للقديسين بغرض أن يدخل في حالة كمال الشركة مع الله والكنيسة المنظورة وغير منظورة، فهو في كل الأحوال يستمر يسير نحو غايته مهما ما كانت مشاعره أو أحاسيسه أو حتى لم يشعر بشيء على الإطلاق، بل ومهما ما كانت التكلفة والخسارة، وذلك لأن عينه مثبته على المسيح الرب برجاء حي، لأنه ينظر إلى حيث هو جالس، لذلك لا يهمه ما يحدث على الأرض مهما ما كان متعباً لهُ، وصلاته هي: [سهل لي طريق التقوى، واحفظني من الشرير في اسمك، ولا تُطفي نورك في داخلي، وكل ميل باطل فيَّ انزعه وقومني واهديني طريقاً أبدياً].​
  v [FONT=&quot]مَنْ سَيَفْصِلُنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَشِدَّةٌ أَمْ ضَيْقٌ أَمِ اضْطِهَادٌ أَمْ جُوعٌ أَمْ عُرْيٌ أَمْ خَطَرٌ أَمْ سَيْفٌ؟، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ «إِنَّنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكَ نُمَاتُ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ. قَدْ حُسِبْنَا مِثْلَ غَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ». وَلَكِنَّنَا فِي هَذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا. فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً، وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.            (رومية 8: 35 – 39)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]*فعلينا أن ننتبه الآن، لأن كثيرين في بداية الطريق يفرحون من أجل قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة ويبتهجون بالنور* [/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي أشرق عليهم من بعد ظلمة طويلة، وبذلك يظنون أنهم وصلوا لنهايته وصاروا في حالة من الكمال بسبب التعزيات القوية الحاصلين عليها واستنارة الذهن الذي فرح قلبهم جداً، ومن هنا يبدأ أعظم سقوط للإنسان، لذلك دائماً ما نرى أن الكثيرين يخفقون في هذه الخطوة فيبدئون في إهمال حياتهم ويظنون أن النعمة تخلت عنهم، فيهتز إيمانهم ويستسلمون لخطياهم السابقة، وأحياناً يستيقظوا منها – سريعاً أو بعد فترة قصيرة أو ربما طويلة – فيتوبوا فوراً ويعودوا لله الحي، واحياناً يستسلمون لها ويفقدوا إيمانهم تماماً، إذ يظنون أن الله تخلى عنهم بالتمام ولم يعد قريب منهما كما كان، فيضلون عن الطريق ويبدئون في خلق الأعذار الغير مقبولة، قائلين: ربنا عارف ضعفي، أو أن العالم شرير والشر حولي انتشر، فماذا أفعل!!!​
    [FONT=&quot]*ويبدأ يتكل الإنسان على هذه الأعذار، *[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهو يعلم أن الله محبة يغفر الخطية ويصفح عن الذنب (وهذه حقيقية فعلاً ومؤكده بقوة في الإنجيل)، ولكنه يهمل نفسه، ويخسر حركة قلبه نحو الله الحي، فيتمادى في أعمال الشرّ وارتكاب فعل المعصية إلى أن يعتاد على هذه الحالة، ويستهين بلطف الله وحنانه الذي مس قلبه ويتكل على أن الله كثير الرحمة والغفران.​
  v [FONT=&quot]أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة؛ فهوذا لطف الله وصرامته، أما الصرامة فعلى الذين سقطوا (عن قصد وقساوة قلب) وأما اللطف فلك، (وذلك) أن ثبت في اللطف وإلا فأنت أيضاً ستُقطع. (رومية 2: 4؛ 11: 22)[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]ولكن شكراً لله الأب المُحب الذي عنده إصرار على خلاص النفوس،*[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأنه لا يترك الإنسان مهما ما كان وصل لأعلى درجات الشرّ وظهرت فيه كل ملامح الفساد ومكث في الظلمة وعاش في الضلال، فانه في تلك الحالة يُظهر غضبه الأبوي الصالح في قلب الإنسان وفكره، ويبدأ محاصرته من كل جهة، ويُدخله في مرحلة تأديبه الخاص، حتى يشعر الإنسان بلسعة ضربات الله الموجعة، ويتساءل: ألم يكن الله لنا مسامحاً وغافراً لنا جميع الخطايا في المسيح يسوع الذي رفع غضب الله الظاهر في الآثام والخطايا، وأعطانا المصالحة مبطلاً الموت بموته، فكيف أشعر اليوم بغضب الله المعلن على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم، ولماذا أنا بعد ما أصبحت ابناً لله دخلت في دائرة غضبه الموجع لنفسي!!!​
    [FONT=&quot]*وهذا هو سؤال المسيحي الحقيقي *[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي تذوق خبرة غفران الله وقربه منه، وسقط فترة طويلة مبتعداً عن الله، فواجه غضب الله وشعر به ثقيلاً في قلبه، وتم فيه المكتوب: فغضب الرب على سليمان لأن قلبه مال عن الرب إله إسرائيل الذي تراءى له مرتين.              (1ملوك 11: 9)​
    [FONT=&quot]*عموماً نجد ان هناك كثيرين – عن جهل وعدم معرفة كامله – يرفضون أن هناك مُسمى اسمه [غضب لله] *[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويقولون الكتاب المقدس لا يتحدث عن الغضب الإلهي لأن الله لا يغضب، فالله في العهد الجديد لا يغضب نهائياً، بالطبع هذا الكلام غير مرفوض كُلياً لأن فيه جزئية صحيحة، لأن الله ليس مثلنا من جهة أن ليس له جهاز عصبي وغضوب وينتقم مثل البشر، ولكن هذا الكلام يعتبر أنصاف حقائق تؤذي الإنسان وتعطل مسيرته الروحية كلها، وتجعله يرفض التأديب ويظن أنه ليس من الله، مع أن هذا الغضب الإلهي الظاهر يُكيف قوى النفس لتستوعب إعلان كلمة الحياة (أي الكتاب المقدس) عن رفض الله للشرّ والآثام وذلك لكي نفهم طبيعة الموت والفساد، فنهرب منه ونمسك في وعد الله بالإيمان للنهاية، فالله يغضب فعلاً على الشرّ ولا يقبل أي مهادنة معه أو خلط ما بين النور والظلمة، والغضب هنا يُعلن ما هو مكتوب: لأن الرب إلهكم إله غيور في وسطكم، لئلا يحمى غضب الرب إلهكم عليكم فيبيدكم عن وجه الأرض. (تثنية 6: 15)، وطبعاً الإبادة هنا نتاج الشر المهلك للنفس المطفأ لنور الله فيها، لأنه يحاصر النفس بظلمة الجحيم ويسكن فيها بالخوف من الموت.​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]س: فلماذا إذاً هذا الغضب، مع أن الله محبة؟*​​    [FONT=&quot]*في  الحقيقة والواقع الروحي من جهة التقوى، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فأن غضب الله هو عمق المحبة  الأبوية ذاتها، بل هو – في الحقيقة – قوة أصالتها ومعدنها الخلاصي الخاص،  لأن الله محبته لنا ليست نفسية عاطفية متقلبة، وحنانه ليس الحنو المريض  الذي يشفق ويترفق على مريض جرحه غائر سيقتله، لذلك فأنه يُعلِّن غضبه  الشديد بقوة لكي يصرخ الإنسان: (لا أريد هذا الشر ولا أُريد الفساد، ارحمني  يا رب، وأشكرك من كل قلبي على عصا رعاية محبتك لتردني إليك وتُحيي نفسي  بالتقوى).[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فالمريض  الذي لا يشعر بآلام أوجاع جسده *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فأنه لن يذهب – إطلاقاً – إلى الطبيب،  والمريض الذي لا يرى أثر المرض على من هم حوله ( من مرضى مثله) ويعرف  بالمشاهدة والرؤيا – كخبرة – أنه السبب في موت الكثير منهم، فأنه سيتهاون  مع مرضة إلى أن يقتله! ومن هُنا نفهم لماذا يعلن الله غضبه أحياناً على  الأمم بسبب خطاياهم وفجورهم بالتأديب الظاهر واقعياً أمام الجميع في هذا  العالم، لأنه يُعلن لهم نتيجة خطاياهم البشعة واستحقاقها، لأن الموت في  باطنها يملأها بالتمام ونتيجتها الطبيعية هو الموت: لأن أجرة الخطية هي  موت.         (رومية 6: 23)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فعليك  عزيزي القارئ – الآن – أن تعلم يقيناً، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أن للرب غضبه الخاص مع النفس التي  هي له، لأن الغريب عن أهل بيته وليس لهُ صله معه، لماذا يهتم به ويوبخه على  نحوٍ خاص، لأن الأب يُربي أبنه الخاص الذي يحبه، لأنه يهتم به جداً ومحبته  متجهه نحوه باستمرار لأنه من لحمه وعِظامه، فالرب يغضب حينما نُخطئ ويعلن  غضبه في قلبنا صراحةً، وذلك لو كنا صرنا لهُ أبناء حقيقيين بإيماننا  بالمسيح الرب، وذلك لأنه مكتوب: لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويُقيم مقاصد  قلبه، في آخر الأيام تفهمون فهماً. (إرميا 23: 20)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*وها  قد أتت آخر الأيام – فعلياً – التي فيها نفهم بالروح القدس وإعلانه في  القلب،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وآخر الأيام أي ملء الزمان، حينما تجسد الكلمة ومات لأجل خطيانا  وقام لأجل تبريرنا، فهو برنا الخاص وكساء نفوسنا لكيلا نوجد عُراه، ونعم  المسيح الرب يغضب ويُعلن غضبه على الخطية، ولا يترك الإنسان في موتها  المُرّ للنفس، وذلك حتى يُجري ويُقيم مقاصد قلبه وهي شفاءنا من مرضنا  الداخلي الذي يفسد ويحطم ويشوه أنفسنا ويسلب قوانا الروحية ويفقدنا كل رجاء  حي، إذاً غضب الله هو غضب المحبة الحقيقية الكاملة، وهذا لكي يحولنا إليه  بواسطة خوفنا من غضبه، مثل الطفل الذي يخشى غضب أبويه حينما يرتكب أخطاء  تأذي نفسه، فيتراجع عنها لأن تأديب أبويه أمام عينيه يُصلح حاله ويضبط  مسيرته، ويُنميه ليصير رجلاً يُعتمد عليه، صالحاً لكل من هم حوله، إذ يصير  قدوه صالحة تُعبر عن سلامة نموه وتعليمه ليكون سفيراً لبيته وأبيه أمام  الجميع. [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*إذاً  فسخطه ليس للانتقام منا، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بل بالحري ليُعطينا الغفران لأنه يقول: إن رجعت  وحزنت فإنك ستخلُّص. (مزمور 3: 15 سبعينية)، لذلك فأنه يغضب منتظر بكاءنا  وحزن توبة قلبنا بإيمان الرجاء الحي والثقة في محبته الشديدة كأب يرعانا  بعصا تأديبه المقدسة للنفس، ويفعل هذا ونحن هنا، أي ونحن نحيا في هذا  الزمان وسط العالم الحاضر الشرير، لكي ينجينا من الأحزان الأبدية ويخلصنا  من آثار الخطية المدمرة والمشوهة للنفس. فهو ينتظر دموع توبتنا الحقيقية  لكي يسكب علينا غنى رحمته بفيض قوة نعمته المُخلِّصة. وهذا ما عرفناه في  الإنجيل عندما أشفق على الأرملة الباكية وأقام ابنها (لوقا 7: 11و 15).[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*فهو  ينتظر رجوعنا بصبر عظيم،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لكي يُعيدنا إلى مكانتنا الأولى ويرد لنا كنز غنى  النعمة التي كانت ستظل مستمرة معنا في ازدهار ونمو لو أننا لم نسقط ونحيا  في فوضى الإثم، والإنسان الشاطر المستنير الذي عنده حكمة وفطنة هو الذي  يفهم مشيئة الله حسب إعلان الكتاب المقدس: احتمل غضب الرب لأني أخطأت إليه  حتى يُقيم دعواي ويُجري حقي، سيخرجني إلى النور سأنظر بره. (ميخا 7: 9)؛  فالغضب – إذاً – هو غضب أبوة حانية جداً، والتأديب تأديب المحبة، لأنه  مكتوب: لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله. (عبرانيين 12: 6)،  فلو لم يحبني الله فلماذا يؤدبني ويهتم أن أكون رجلاً صالحاً مقدساً لهُ؟ [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*من  هنا نعلم لماذا كثيرين يتكلمون عن غضب الله أنه محصور في إله العهد القديم  فقط، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وكأن الله يتغير ويختلف من عهد لعهد، مع أنه هو الله الواحد الوحيد  الغير متغير أو متبدل، والبعض يرفض غضب الله وتأديبه في العهد الجديد،  ويُعلِّموا باختلاف الوضع من عهد لعهد، وهذا دليل قاطع على أن الإنسان لم  يتذوق بعد – كخبرة واقعية فعلية في حياته الشخصية – أبوة الله في المسيح  يسوع، ولم يدخل بعد في عهد البنين ولم يرى الله ولا عرفه لأنه مكتوب: [/FONT]
  v [FONT=&quot]لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله. أن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه. ولكن *ان كنتم بلا تأديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه فأنتم نغول لا بنون*.                                                              (عبرانيين 12: 6 – 8)[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]فعليك عزيزي القارئ أن تنتبه جداً – بضمير حساس – لأزمنة التأديب، *[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وتخضع  تحت يد الله القوية، عالماً يقيناً أن في تلك الساعة، ساعة الغضب، أن محبة  الله قريبة منك جداً، وتمسك بذه الأيام بشدة لأنها نجاة وراحة لكل شخص  يُريد الحياة الأبدية، لأنها تعمل لخلاصه وشفاءه التام، فنحن في زمن الشفاء  الذي فيه اقترب منا الله – حسب التدبير – بمحبة حانية شديدة، فأن فلتت منا  وعبرت علينا أو كرهتها أنفسنا ولم نخضع فيها تحت يد الرب القوية الشافية  المُحيية، وتمردنا واعترضنا ونسبناها للشيطان أو تتتبعنا التعليم المفسد  للنفس ورفضنا غضب أبوة الله الصالح، سنهلك حتماً وبالضرورة، أما أن رجعنا  وتمسكنا بشدة في محبة الله المعلنة لنا في مرحلة التأديب والتهذيب،  فستأتينا أوقات الفرج حتماً ويكون لنا مجد عظيم لم نرى له مثيلاً من قبل،  لأنه حيثما ازدادت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جداً وتفاضلت، فتوبوا وارجعوا  لتُمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب. (أعمال 3: 19)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*ولنصغي لكلمات الرسول لنستوعب غنى النعمة في مرحلة التأديب الإلهي لنا:* [/FONT]​  v [FONT=&quot]قد كان لنا آباء أجسادنا مؤدبين وكنا نهابهم، *أفلا نخضع بالأولى* *جداً* لأبي الأرواح فنحيا. لأن أولئك أدبونا أياماً قليلة حسب استحسانهم *وأما هذا فلأجل المنفعة* لكي (هذا هو الهدف) *نشترك في قداسته*.  ولكن كل تأديب في الحاضر لا يُرى أنه للفرح بل للحزن، وأما أخيراً فيعطي  الذين يتدربون به ثمر برّ للسلام. لذلك قوموا الأيادي المسترخية والركب  المخلعة. واصنعوا لأرجلكم مسالك مستقيمة لكيلا يعتسف الأعرج بل بالحري  يُشفى. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](عبرانيين 12: 9 – 13)[/FONT]​  v [FONT=&quot]الآن أنا أفرح لا لأنكم حزنتم بل لأنكم *حزنتم للتوبة*،  لأنكم حزنتم بحسب مشيئة الله لكيلا تتخسروا منا في شيء، لأن الحزن الذي  بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة وأما حزن العالم فينشئ موتاً.                                           (2كورنثوس 7: 9 – 10)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]كلمة للقديس باسيليوس الكبير *​​ *[FONT=&quot]في رسالة إلى راهب ساقط*​​​[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]*أن كان لك بصيص من الرجاء في خلاصك.* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أن كان لك أدنى تفكير بخصوص الله، أو أقل رغبة في صنع الخير، إن كان لك أدنى خوف من العقوبات المحفوظة لغير التائبين، أستيقظ بلا تأخير. أرفع عينيك إلى السماء، عُد إلى حواسك، كُف عن شرك، انفض عنك الركود الذي اكتنفك، واصمد أمام العدو الذي طرحك أرضاً[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جاهد أن تقوم من على الأرض. تذكر الراعي الصالح الذي يتبعك ويُنجيك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*أذكر مراحم الله، كيف يشفي (السامري الصالح) بزيت وخمر؛ *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لا تيأس من الخلاص، مسترجعاً إلى ذاكرتك ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس، أن الذي يسقط يقوم، والضال يعود (إرميا 8: 4)، والمجروح يُشفى، والفريسة تهرب (من الوحش)، ومن يعترف بخطية لا يُحتقر[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*الرب لا يشاء موت الخاطي، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بل بالحري أن يعود ويحيا (حزقيال 18: 32)، لا تستهتر فتكون كالشرير في هوة الشرّ (أمثال 18: 3). إنه الآن وقت لاحتمالك وطول الأناة (عليك) والشفاء والإصلاح.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot]هل عثرت؟ قُم؛ هل أخطأت؟ كُف عن الخطية. [/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ولا تقف في طريق الخطاة (مزمور 1: 1) بل أهرب. عندما تندم وتتأوه تخلُّص، إذ يخرج من العمل صحة، ومن العرق خلاصاً. احذر لئلا من أجل رغبتك في الاحتفاظ بالتزامات مُعينه تكسر تعهدات الله التي اعترفت بها أمام شهود كثيرين (1تيموثاوس 6: 12)[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*أنه وقت للخلاص. *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أنه زمن للإصلاح. كن منبسط الأسارير ولا تيأس. فأنها ليست شريعة لتدين الخاطي بلا رحمة، بل هي شريعة رحمة تزيل العقوبة وتنتظر الإصلاح. هوذا الأبواب لم تُغلق بعد، العريس يسمع.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*إلى هنا أعانني الرب فصلوا من أجلي كثيراً جداً*
*و سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم *
*في المسيح يسوع آمين (فيلبي 4: 7)
*​*
*


----------



## mary naeem (7 سبتمبر 2018)

رووووووووووووعة يا استاذنا
ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك
​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

mary naeem قال:


> رووووووووووووعة يا استاذنا
> ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك
> ​




ويفرح قلبك ويهبك نعمة وبركة وسلام
ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً​


----------



## اني بل (7 سبتمبر 2018)

في غضب لا يصنع بر الرب
وفي غضب مقدس
الغضب المقدس مثل تعبير ربنا على قداسته وغيرته على بيته حينما قال بيتي بيت صلاة يدعى وانتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص 
اما الغضب غير المقدس لما نعلي اصواتنا بدون حق على غيرنا وممكن نتلفظ بشتايم او مسبات ليست بمحلها نتيجة غضنا وعدم ضبط لانفسنا بيقول الكتاب اغضبوا ولا تخطىءوا
احنا بنغضب لما يستدعي الامر للغضب لكن الغضب اللي بمحله ونفسر ليه عملنا وشو الدافع وراءه عشان نفهم الطرف الاخر وما نخسره ونقدمه له ربنا بطريقة تكون فعالة نكسبه فيها للمسيح
ربنا يباركك اخي ايموند ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2018)

اني بل قال:


> في غضب لا يصنع بر الرب
> وفي غضب مقدس
> الغضب المقدس مثل تعبير ربنا على قداسته وغيرته على بيته حينما قال بيتي بيت صلاة يدعى وانتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص
> اما الغضب غير المقدس لما نعلي اصواتنا بدون حق على غيرنا وممكن نتلفظ بشتايم او مسبات ليست بمحلها نتيجة غضنا وعدم ضبط لانفسنا بيقول الكتاب اغضبوا ولا تخطىءوا
> ...




ويبارك حياتك ويشع فيك نور حكمته وقوة خلاصه الثمين آمين​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 سبتمبر 2018)

افهم مما سبق أن الله لا ينتقم بذاته ولا يغضب بذاته ولا يعاقب بذاته بل يترك الإنسان لشره فقط
وهذا ما يسمي غضب وعقاب الله


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> افهم مما سبق أن الله لا ينتقم بذاته ولا يغضب بذاته ولا يعاقب بذاته بل يترك الإنسان لشره فقط
> وهذا ما يسمي غضب وعقاب الله




لو تتبعت الموضع بتدقيق ستجد المكتوب أن غضب الله معلن على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم، يعني اللي يدخل في الشر يجد الغضب، لكن الله في ذاته مش عنده اعصاب لكي يغضب ويثور، وبعدين برضو من خلال الموضوع واضح ان الله لما تخلى عن شعب إسرائيل بسبب خطاياهم سلمهم لأعدائهم إذ رفع عنهم حمايته، سلمهم لناهبيهم وسالبيهم، تركهم لعبث الأمم لأنه أدبهم بيهم، فغضب الله بيظهر بإعلان غضبه لما كلم إسرائيل ووضح أنه غضب عليهم بسبب شرورهم، أما العقاب انه تركهم للأعداء ورفع حمايته عنهم، فمن الطبيعي أن يثور كل من هم حولهم عليهم. 



وبأكثر توضيح (كما وضعنا مفهوم الأبوة في الموضوع من جهة التأديب)، أنت مثلاً لو كان عندك ابن، فأنك تؤدبه، هاتمنع عنه المصروف وربما تبكته بشدة، وربما تضربه لا لكي تتشفى فيه لكن لكي تهذبه، فالله بيعطي ضربات للخطاة الذين انحرفوا عن الطريق الصحيح، فالمسيح الرب بنفسه صنع سوطاً وطرد الباعة في الهيكل، يعني نفذ عقاب واضح بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم، والقصد لا الإهلاك بل التوبة لكي يستفيقوا ويعودوا للطريق المستقيم، لذلك ليس شرطاً أن الله يترك الإنسان لشره فقط، لأننا ركزنا على جانب واحد فقط، لكن من الممكن ان ينفذ تأديب بشكل ما، تأديباً أدبني الرب وإلى الموت لم يُسلمني، فكما يؤدب الأب ابنه هكذا يؤدبنا الله بقضيب ملكه وعصا رعايته.​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 سبتمبر 2018)

روعه بصراحه تفسيرك للغضب الالهى
 تسلم ايدك استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (13 سبتمبر 2018)

+ماريا+ قال:


> روعه بصراحه تفسيرك للغضب الالهى
> تسلم ايدك استاذ ايمن




هو عموماً لو الناس تتبعت كلمة الله بدقة ستجد الفهم الواضح فيها
ولو اني كتبت بسرعة وعجالة لكي لا أطيل في الموضوع
وعلى كل واحد أن يقترب من الله الحي ويحيا معه بهدوء وببساطة
ويترك كلمته تدخل في قلبه لتُنير عينه وتهديه لطريق البر والحياة
يومك رائع مملوء بهجة وسلام من الله​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 سبتمبر 2018)

aymonded قال:


> لو تتبعت الموضع بتدقيق ستجد المكتوب أن غضب الله معلن على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم، يعني اللي يدخل في الشر يجد الغضب، لكن الله في ذاته مش عنده اعصاب لكي يغضب ويثور، وبعدين برضو من خلال الموضوع واضح ان الله لما تخلى عن شعب إسرائيل بسبب خطاياهم سلمهم لأعدائهم إذ رفع عنهم حمايته، سلمهم لناهبيهم وسالبيهم، تركهم لعبث الأمم لأنه أدبهم بيهم، فغضب الله بيظهر بإعلان غضبه لما كلم إسرائيل ووضح أنه غضب عليهم بسبب شرورهم، أما العقاب انه تركهم للأعداء ورفع حمايته عنهم، فمن الطبيعي أن يثور كل من هم حولهم عليهم.
> 
> 
> 
> وبأكثر توضيح (كما وضعنا مفهوم الأبوة في الموضوع من جهة التأديب)، أنت مثلاً لو كان عندك ابن، فأنك تؤدبه، هاتمنع عنه المصروف وربما تبكته بشدة، وربما تضربه لا لكي تتشفى فيه لكن لكي تهذبه، فالله بيعطي ضربات للخطاة الذين انحرفوا عن الطريق الصحيح، فالمسيح الرب بنفسه صنع سوطاً وطرد الباعة في الهيكل، يعني نفذ عقاب واضح بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم، والقصد لا الإهلاك بل التوبة لكي يستفيقوا ويعودوا للطريق المستقيم، لذلك ليس شرطاً أن الله يترك الإنسان لشره فقط، لأننا ركزنا على جانب واحد فقط، لكن من الممكن ان ينفذ تأديب بشكل ما، تأديباً أدبني الرب وإلى الموت لم يُسلمني، فكما يؤدب الأب ابنه هكذا يؤدبنا الله بقضيب ملكه وعصا رعايته.​



هاتعبك معايا لان الأفكار عندي كلها ملخبطة في موضوع الغضب والتاديب والعقاب
الله لا يغضب والتعبير بشري لوصف احساس الله علي أفعالنا
إله لا يعاقب بل يتركه لشرة والعقاب نتيجة الشر وليس من الله نفسه
إلله يؤدب الإنسان لرجوعه وليس لعقابه 
ما رائك صح ولا غلط


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هاتعبك معايا لان الأفكار عندي كلها ملخبطة في موضوع الغضب والتاديب والعقاب
> الله لا يغضب والتعبير بشري لوصف احساس الله علي أفعالنا
> إله لا يعاقب بل يتركه لشرة والعقاب نتيجة الشر وليس من الله نفسه
> إلله يؤدب الإنسان لرجوعه وليس لعقابه
> ما رائك صح ولا غلط




*شوف يا غالي باختصار علشان بس مش يبقى فيه لخبطة:* 
​غضب الله غضب إيجابي وليس سلبي، غرضه خلاص الإنسان، لذلك يعلن غضبه في قلب الإنسان بشكل خاص، وكمان قدام العالم كله كما هو ظاهر في مسألة سدوم وعمورة، وكمان لما الرب نفسه طرد الباعة من الهيكل وقلب موائد الصيارفة، وكمان في أعمال الرسل في موضوع حننيا وسفيرة، وكمان إعلان الغضب في سفر الرؤيا وتوبخية لأساقفة الكنائس، وكل ده علشان الإنسان يُدرك أن الخطية خطيرة جداً = موت، وليس مجرد موت عادي بل موت أبدي. 
​*فغضب الله غضب أبوي، *
​يعلن دينونة الشرّ قدام الكل، والشر في ذاته بيتآكل، يعني يأكل نفسه بنفسه، وكما هو مكتوب لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار، فالشر نفسه يحجب السلام لأن السلام مصدره البرّ، والبار بالإيمان يحيا.​*الغضب يظهر بسبب حالة الدخول في الشرّ، *
​لأن في حياة الشر موت ليس من الله، لأن الله مصدر الحياة، والشيطان هو مصدر الموت، ولذلك يُشبه بالحية السامة القاتلة، لأنه يلدغ الإنسان حينما يقترب منه ولا شفاء إلا بالتوبة والإيمان بمسيح القيامة والحياة، فخارج المسيح الرب لا سلام وإعلان غضب، لأن الخطية في ذاتها حاملة الغضب الشديد، والله من رأفته جعلها محملة بالغضب في هذا العالم لكي يرفضها الإنسان، لكن لو تركها الله بلا غضب مُعلن وظاهر فيها، لن يستطيع أحد أن يفلت منها أبداً ويستيقظ من غفوته، إلا لما يحس بمرارتها أو يفهم يعني ايه خطية، لئلا تصير عنده كأنها شيء عادي طبيعي، فمن الضروري يحملها الله بالغضب ليشعرها الإنسان فيهرب منها لله فينجو.​*مشكلتنا بقى إننا سلبيين، *
​علشان كده لما بنشوف الغضب الإلهي بننظر بطريقة سلبية فلا نتحرك إيجابياً بل نستسلم ونتكلم عن قسوة الله وعدم رأفته، لأن معظم المفسرين والشراح غير مختبرين للحياة الروحية الواقعية السليمة من جهة ابوة الله ومحبته المتسعة للغاية، فبيشرحوا الموضوع بشكل سلبي وأحساناً عاطفي مريض بعيد عن قصد الله، فيتحدثوا عن رد فعله القاسي مع الخطاة وعقاب الأشرار، أو يتحدثوا انه لا يوجد غضب ولا عقاب بشكل نهائي، غير مدركين الناحية الإيجابية للبنيان، علشان كده بيبقى هناك لخبطة بتحصل في المفاهيم بتقذف بالإنسان بعيداً عن الحضن الأبوي الذي لله الحي.​*فهناك فعلياً عقوبة معلنة وظاهرة في العالم *
​لإظهار طبيعة الشر ونتائجه المدمرة، وهناك تأديب للبنين للتهذيب والتقويم، ممكن يكون توبيخ او خسارة أو آلام.. الخ، فالغضب بالنسبة للأشرار غضب ظاهر في عقوبة نتيجة الشرّ ومعظمها ظاهر قدام الجميع ونتيجتها هي الموت، ولو راجعت العهد القديم هاتبقى ملحوظة جداً، وهناك تأديب أبوي ظاهر في غضب المحبة الإلهية عند المؤمن بالمسيح الرب في التوبيخ والشعور بالتخلي، وهذا من جهة الخبرة الواقعية وليس النظرية الفكرية.​*عموماً يا غالي لازم ننظر دائماً لأفعال الله وأعماله كلها *
​من الناحية الإيجابية، لكن الشيطان والشر والفساد كلها نواحي سلبية وليس فيها أية إيجابيات إطلاقاً، وده هو الفرق بين أعمال الله وافعاله وبين أعمال الإنسان وأفعاله، فانظر للموضوع من الناحية الإيجابية من جهة أعمال الله معنا كأب للبشرية وهذا ظاهر في التاريخ الإنساني كله.​


----------



## aymonded (15 يوليو 2019)

تم التعديل على الموضوع في العظات الصوتية على اليوتيوب
في قناة عظات مسيحية ومازال يتم رفع العظات كل يوم خميس
تم رفع 8 عظات وما زال جاري رفع باقي العظات

للدخول على العظات أضغط
*هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
​


----------

